# Show us your nursery



## RileysMummy

Just wondered if any ladies would be kind enough to share their nursery pics..im as obsessed with looking at them as i am bump pics lol be nice to have them all in 1 thread too xx


----------



## Jadelm

RileysMummy said:


> Just wondered if any ladies would be kind enough to share their nursery pics..im as obsessed with looking at them as i am bump pics lol be nice to have them all in 1 thread too xx

I'm obsessed too!! I don't have mine done yet but I know what I'm having and can't wait to get it all and have it sorted :happydance: xxx


----------



## DivaSatanica

So far I've only put the crib up, but the baby will be in my room so I'm painting the wall behind the crib to make "his" area. This is the pic I'm painting. Tree of Life.https://www.artsartisans.com/c/images/tree%20of%20life%20%20elliottmetal.jpg


----------



## RileysMummy

Well mine is no where near done. Need rug, pictures, curtains, border, bedding etc but i thought id start the ball rolling (hopefully) lol

https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/wardrobenchestofdrawers.jpg

Ignore the plastic, just finished painting which needs touching up round the edges lol
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/cosey.jpg

https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/bookcasencot.jpg

and a picture i made the other day as the room theme is to be butterflies
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/prettypicture.jpg


----------



## Jadelm

That tree's gorgeous hun, I love the wall decals you can get too :D xxx


----------



## RileysMummy

DivaSatanica said:


> So far I've only put the crib up, but the baby will be in my room so I'm painting the wall behind the crib to make "his" area. This is the pic I'm painting. Tree of Life.https://www.artsartisans.com/c/images/tree%20of%20life%20%20elliottmetal.jpg

Wow that will look amazing x


----------



## sjb1985

RileysMummy it is gorgeous, I lOVE the butterfly pic! I cant wait to move house to set up the nursery. Only a few more weeks to wait and then we finally get all the furniture out our living room! Im so excited to do it, we didnt get a chance to do one for my son as we were waiting to be housed and had to have him in our room until he was 13 months so this time im going all out with the nursery! Will add pics as soon as its done! xx

Ooh, and just to be cheeky, what shade pink is that paint? Its beautiful! xx


----------



## RileysMummy

sjb1985 said:


> RileysMummy it is gorgeous, I lOVE the butterfly pic! I cant wait to move house to set up the nursery. Only a few more weeks to wait and then we finally get all the furniture out our living room! Im so excited to do it, we didnt get a chance to do one for my son as we were waiting to be housed and had to have him in our room until he was 13 months so this time im going all out with the nursery! Will add pics as soon as its done! xx
> 
> Ooh, and just to be cheeky, what shade pink is that paint? Its beautiful! xx

Aww how exciting, cant wait to see your pics... i wish i could tell you the shade of pink lol Germany seems to do their colours different and on the tub it says fushia (sp) which i dont think it is lol xxx


----------



## Wriggley

i only have a picture of the room painted with border and carpet as we waiting until we back from derby before we put the furniture up


----------



## KiansMummy

aww thats nicee xx


----------



## RileysMummy

Wriggley said:


> i only have a picture of the room painted with border and carpet as we waiting until we back from derby before we put the furniture up

That will do! lol x


----------



## ladykara

I didnt have a large room to decorate but it was still fun to do, i had it all done by 20 weeks... i just couldnt wait !! at present its piled with nappies and stuff..


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs526.ash1/30907_440517574618_773449618_5644567_3291048_n.jpg


----------



## RileysMummy

Aww that's gorgeous xx


----------



## Wriggley

This is ours so far 

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mine so far

Still got lots I want to do :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs001.snc4/33396_460063924808_690444808_6067470_2667378_n.jpg


----------



## lauralou82

nursery not finished yet x

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lauralou82/show/


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

lauralou82 said:


> nursery not finished yet x
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lauralou82/show/

The nursery furniture is fantastic... never seen anything like it. Where did you get it at?


----------



## mummyconfused

ive finished mine, will upload when i get home from work


----------



## lauralou82

Mum2BeJodi said:


> lauralou82 said:
> 
> 
> nursery not finished yet x
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lauralou82/show/
> 
> The nursery furniture is fantastic... never seen anything like it. Where did you get it at?Click to expand...

thank u we love it for our lil princess. my mum bought this for us not sure were she got it x


----------



## RileysMummy

Wriggley said:


> This is ours so far
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg

Yay love it, the colours are fab! 



PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Mine so far
> 
> Still got lots I want to do :)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs001.snc4/33396_460063924808_690444808_6067470_2667378_n.jpg

Love it hun



lauralou82 said:


> nursery not finished yet x
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lauralou82/show/

Thats lovely, the furniture is very nice

:happydance:


----------



## Jadelm

I love this thread.. but now I'm like I NEED MOOORE :haha: xxx


----------



## Marie1337

My sister came to visit this weekend and after a day of shopping this is what we had managed to pull together...
 



Attached Files:







babyroom1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 501









babyroom2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 426









babyroom4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 429


----------



## Wshng4Baby

Here is our baby girl's room! We aren't nearly done yet. We need our glider & ottoman and some art work on the walls, etc.


----------



## b23

We still need to strip the wallpaper, skim a new layer of plaster on and paint, but we've got our furniture and bedding already. I've also ordered some fabric bunting off ebay which should be sent out to me tomorrow. So excited!!

https://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa254/fgjdoll/Baby Room/


----------



## lucky3

Marie1337 said:


> My sister came to visit this weekend and after a day of shopping this is what we had managed to pull together...

That is lovely, really simple and looks fantastic!


----------



## stephmum2be

They all look lovely, cant wait to post pics of ours when its done just waiting for the last few bits to be added :D


----------



## RileysMummy

Yay love the nurseries ladies, all so beautiful :)

Marie i love the border :) xx


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

Marie1337 said:


> My sister came to visit this weekend and after a day of shopping this is what we had managed to pull together...

aaww that is so cute... is the pics on the wall stickers or what??


----------



## Jessa

I'm having triplets, so our nursery is going to have three cribs in it eventually.

Hubby put two of the three cribs together. We think we're going to put the third crib in our bedroom, but don't want to do that quite yet. We're going to leave it in the box and put it in the basement for now. Won't take hubby long to put it together when we need it.....he's already done two! :haha:

I haven't got any crib sheets yet, so it's just the mattress and mattress cover on it right now. I did buy cute crib skirts on eBay for $8 though! I love that they match each other, plus they match the colours that we're using.

We had painted the walls yellow a couple years ago in preparation for the first baby that we lost, so that part was already done. We had the carpets cleaned yesterday afternoon in the house so that things would be fresh and disinfected for when the babies arrive (plus, we had to get rid of any leftover residue from our cat that we had to put down a couple months ago because it started pooping everywhere!).

In our house, the nursery is right next to the master bedroom so it works out perfectly.

So, here's before shots with the room empty:

https://i28.tinypic.com/2rp7k7m.jpg

https://i27.tinypic.com/35mp3qs.jpg

I bought the pictures on the wall in the two pictures below at Beall's Outlet stores in Florida a year or two ago when I was visiting my grandparents. I absolutely love them!

https://i31.tinypic.com/xqi72c.jpg

https://i28.tinypic.com/2wexwzc.jpg

The little rocking chair was hubby's from when he was a kid. His Mom was going to get rid of it a couple years ago because it was broken in a couple places. I took it and gave it to my Dad who's awesome with woodworking and he made it as good as new and refinished it. It's perfect now!

https://i25.tinypic.com/zn2169.jpg

https://i27.tinypic.com/95tnk9.jpg

The empty space along the wall between the crib and the door will fit the third crib perfectly when we set it up.

https://i26.tinypic.com/mw7frc.jpg

https://i29.tinypic.com/21cctvp.jpg


----------



## mystika802

i love all the pictures, we just moved and what was supposed to be the nursery turned into the reptile room, they will all be going at our next big trade show in september so hopefully after that i will have enough time to get everything done :s


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Wshng4Baby said:


> View attachment 100626

love that style of crib xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Marie1337 said:


> My sister came to visit this weekend and after a day of shopping this is what we had managed to pull together...

the view out of your window... AMAZING!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RileysMummy

Jessa said:


> I'm having triplets, so our nursery is going to have three cribs in it eventually.
> 
> Hubby put two of the three cribs together. We think we're going to put the third crib in our bedroom, but don't want to do that quite yet. We're going to leave it in the box and put it in the basement for now. Won't take hubby long to put it together when we need it.....he's already done two! :haha:
> 
> I haven't got any crib sheets yet, so it's just the mattress and mattress cover on it right now. I did buy cute crib skirts on eBay for $8 though! I love that they match each other, plus they match the colours that we're using.
> 
> We had painted the walls yellow a couple years ago in preparation for the first baby that we lost, so that part was already done. We had the carpets cleaned yesterday afternoon in the house so that things would be fresh and disinfected for when the babies arrive (plus, we had to get rid of any leftover residue from our cat that we had to put down a couple months ago because it started pooping everywhere!).
> 
> In our house, the nursery is right next to the master bedroom so it works out perfectly.
> 
> So, here's before shots with the room empty:
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2rp7k7m.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/35mp3qs.jpg
> 
> I bought the pictures on the wall in the two pictures below at Beall's Outlet stores in Florida a year or two ago when I was visiting my grandparents. I absolutely love them!
> 
> https://i31.tinypic.com/xqi72c.jpg
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2wexwzc.jpg
> 
> The little rocking chair was hubby's from when he was a kid. His Mom was going to get rid of it a couple years ago because it was broken in a couple places. I took it and gave it to my Dad who's awesome with woodworking and he made it as good as new and refinished it. It's perfect now!
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/zn2169.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/95tnk9.jpg
> 
> The empty space along the wall between the crib and the door will fit the third crib perfectly when we set it up.
> 
> https://i26.tinypic.com/mw7frc.jpg
> 
> https://i29.tinypic.com/21cctvp.jpg

Absolutely gorgeous, love the pictures xx


----------



## kcw81

I love this thread, I wan to see more pics!! Maybe you could get this thread posted in Third Tri to get more responses!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Jessa said:


> I'm having triplets, so our nursery is going to have three cribs in it eventually.
> 
> Hubby put two of the three cribs together. We think we're going to put the third crib in our bedroom, but don't want to do that quite yet. We're going to leave it in the box and put it in the basement for now. Won't take hubby long to put it together when we need it.....he's already done two! :haha:
> 
> I haven't got any crib sheets yet, so it's just the mattress and mattress cover on it right now. I did buy cute crib skirts on eBay for $8 though! I love that they match each other, plus they match the colours that we're using.
> 
> We had painted the walls yellow a couple years ago in preparation for the first baby that we lost, so that part was already done. We had the carpets cleaned yesterday afternoon in the house so that things would be fresh and disinfected for when the babies arrive (plus, we had to get rid of any leftover residue from our cat that we had to put down a couple months ago because it started pooping everywhere!).
> 
> In our house, the nursery is right next to the master bedroom so it works out perfectly.
> 
> So, here's before shots with the room empty:
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2rp7k7m.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/35mp3qs.jpg
> 
> I bought the pictures on the wall in the two pictures below at Beall's Outlet stores in Florida a year or two ago when I was visiting my grandparents. I absolutely love them!
> 
> https://i31.tinypic.com/xqi72c.jpg
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2wexwzc.jpg
> 
> The little rocking chair was hubby's from when he was a kid. His Mom was going to get rid of it a couple years ago because it was broken in a couple places. I took it and gave it to my Dad who's awesome with woodworking and he made it as good as new and refinished it. It's perfect now!
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/zn2169.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/95tnk9.jpg
> 
> The empty space along the wall between the crib and the door will fit the third crib perfectly when we set it up.
> 
> https://i26.tinypic.com/mw7frc.jpg
> 
> https://i29.tinypic.com/21cctvp.jpg

I love what you did so far. We are also going with the jungle theme, so those four pictures would be perfect in my nursery. Coincidently, I also used the same yellow, but not on all the walls as you have done, but on one side only. We choose a purple for the wall with the build in cupboard, an orange (exactly like the one with the zebra head on your picture) and a green (like the one with the lion head on your picture) for the wall with the curtains. So, our room is purple, orange, yellow and green. I love it, but I cannot post any pictures as my nursery is still empty. Will show it off once it is done.


----------



## Marie1337

Mum2BeJodi said:


> Marie1337 said:
> 
> 
> My sister came to visit this weekend and after a day of shopping this is what we had managed to pull together...
> 
> aaww that is so cute... is the pics on the wall stickers or what??Click to expand...

Thanks for the comments ladies!

The cars on the wall are decals. Found them at my baby store. Just peel and stick and hopefully they come off easy when we want to change the room up when the kiddo gets older.


----------



## Betheney

K SO!

We don't know the babies sex so we've decided to do a bright coloured theme room and we're doing the theme in stars. So last week my mother who lives interstate came to visit and helped me make a million start themed things and i LOVE IT!!!

By the way this is the cot i sanded back by hand for DAYS as it was scratched and worn and weather affected and it had teeth marks all along the rail.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs001.snc4/33420_445413579467_654784467_6001430_6091735_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs001.snc4/33420_445413584467_654784467_6001431_4867213_n.jpg

The change mat we now have about a dozen of and this was the practice one the new ones cover the whole mat.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs001.ash2/33420_445413604467_654784467_6001435_6306104_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs001.snc4/33420_445413589467_654784467_6001432_1457741_n.jpg

I cut out the fabric for these cushions 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs196.snc4/38115_445413074467_654784467_6001413_727041_n.jpg

My fave item THE QUILT
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs021.snc4/33420_445413594467_654784467_6001433_2460398_n.jpg

CLOSE UP 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs021.snc4/33420_445413599467_654784467_6001434_1003258_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs001.snc4/33420_445413619467_654784467_6001436_7660235_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs058.snc4/35258_445414124467_654784467_6001474_1562354_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs195.snc4/38108_445414129467_654784467_6001475_4035077_n.jpg

This photo shows the cube soft toy which was the one item i made all by myself and it took me my entire day off hahahaha:-D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs077.snc4/35216_445425904467_654784467_6001832_6239121_n.jpg


There's still a couple of things i might potter around and do in the coming months like put some stars on the white curtains and maybe hang some stars from the dresser draw handles and i'd like to put some stars somewhere on the cot, but for now this will do  and i love it.

It probably took at week all in all, my mother is just amazing at sewing! she was trying to teach me all the lingo and what fabrics do what and what sewing machine settings do what. She really was a godsend.

The hard part was the outlining around every star, each star probably took mum 20mins so thats where all the time went. I tried to help as much as possible and i cut out most of the material and applicaed sp? (stuck) the stars to the fabric but mum had to do all the sewing.

I wanted to paint it but unfortunately renting doesn't give you that pleasure.

My mum took the photos and she has no idea how to use my camera so i'll probably take some more later

There are a couple of extra more boring photos in the album your welcome to view it here
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230907&id=654784467&l=a4ed5361f7

Betheney


----------



## Mommy2Kian

*Mommy2Kian feels sick with envy* :sick:

These nurserys are booootiful everyone of them, we move house next week and i really cant WAIT to decorate our nursery, im so excited..will post pics when done :happydance: xXx


----------



## Bambi1985

Everyones nurserys are gorgeous! We're not moving until the beginning of September so still got a while to wait before we can start on ours.


----------



## RileysMummy

Betheney i love your bright coloured nursery :) xx


----------



## Betheney

Thanks very much Rileys Mummy, i'm enjoying myself with my sewing so much i'm tempted to make things and sell them.

Love Love Love


----------



## pinkneon

Because of my current living conditions I don't have a nursery :cry: sob sob


----------



## shellie82

i have nursery envy, because we cant afford a bigger place right now we have a one bedroom flat so i dont have a nursery to decorate :(


----------



## samantha.xo

I have nursery envy too :( I dont know where I will be living until roughly September time. They all look gorgeousssss! Keep the pics coming ladies :D


----------



## PinkEmily

All these pics of lovely nurseries are making me eager to start ours. We are converting our double guest room, which needs a new carpet after my rabbit chewed the carpet :growlmad: The carpet fitter is coming to measure up on tuesday :happydance: then i need to get rid of the double bed to my nans, she is having her guest bedroom decorated by my grandad as i type :thumbup: Then i can start buying nursery furniture!! The walls are staying cream to match the zeddy and parsnip bedding etc. Should hopefully be done by the end of August :cloud9: 

Will have to take some before and after pictures.


----------



## RileysMummy

Aww sorry to all the ladies who dont have nurseries :hugs:

But please keep the pics coming ladies xx


----------



## RileysMummy

Bump ;)


----------



## Worrisome

Wow some lovely nurseries, just don't know where to begin with this little ladies


----------



## Sherri81

Hubby is in there painting trim right now. So no pics until he is done that and the chair rail is up, and the crib is in... Bahahaha!! But so far I love my nursery! I want to put pics up sooo bad, but not yet. And my mom still has to make curtains. Hopefully by Wednesday or Thursday I will be ready to post some pics...


----------



## RileysMummy

EEEEEEEE can't wait Sherri, you going girly or neutral?
xx


----------



## Sherri81

I am going GIRLY!!! Which will really suck if its a boy in the end, lol. I can't wait for it to be done, and with a crib in it. But Sears screwed up my order and the crib won't be here until August 3rd now.... so a bit longer to wait for pics now, lol.

But at least that will give my mom time to do the curtains, and who knows, maybe the lightswitch cover and the baby bedding from England will be in by then. But I doubt the English bedding will be in by then.

But boy oh boy, I wish you girls could hear my husband in there, lol. See I usually do most of the painting etc since I grew up with a carpenter for a dad, but of course now I can't since I can't do much of anything being high risk and all. But the expletives that are coming out of his mouth... Woowee! "For f**ks sake Sherri, you NEVER get to design a room again!! From now on I decide everything!!"

Bahahaha, like that will ever happen.... :roll:


----------



## BeachPrincess

I am almost 26 weeks and our spare room is full of army junk! I feel so bad now. :/


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

I'm over 23 wks and our spare room is full of junk too... plus a bed that I need to selll!!! I'm gonna have to get on the ball!


----------



## milamummy

*But boy oh boy, I wish you girls could hear my husband in there, lol. See I usually do most of the painting etc since I grew up with a carpenter for a dad, but of course now I can't since I can't do much of anything being high risk and all. But the expletives that are coming out of his mouth... Woowee! "For f**ks sake Sherri, you NEVER get to design a room again!! From now on I decide everything!!"

Bahahaha, like that will ever happen..
*


:rofl: sherri


----------



## hodbert

I have to bump this thread! Keep us posted ladies with your nurseries :) I have major nursery envy as we are moving in September so can't do anything until then, but you're pictures are keeping me going in the meantime!


----------



## ~TLC~

Wriggley said:


> This is ours so far
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg

*Wow, I love this! You can come and do my nursery now, lol. *


----------



## KiansMummy

~TLC~ said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> This is ours so far
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg
> 
> *Wow, I love this! You can come and do my nursery now, lol. *Click to expand...

ohh love it.. were is your border from i wanted to do our nursery with a jungley/animal theme xx


----------



## forgodssake

here's ours:

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/nursery/011.jpg

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/nursery/010.jpg

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/nursery/008.jpg


----------



## RileysMummy

Sherri81 said:


> I am going GIRLY!!! Which will really suck if its a boy in the end, lol. I can't wait for it to be done, and with a crib in it. But Sears screwed up my order and the crib won't be here until August 3rd now.... so a bit longer to wait for pics now, lol.
> 
> But at least that will give my mom time to do the curtains, and who knows, maybe the lightswitch cover and the baby bedding from England will be in by then. But I doubt the English bedding will be in by then.
> 
> But boy oh boy, I wish you girls could hear my husband in there, lol. See I usually do most of the painting etc since I grew up with a carpenter for a dad, but of course now I can't since I can't do much of anything being high risk and all. But the expletives that are coming out of his mouth... Woowee! "For f**ks sake Sherri, you NEVER get to design a room again!! From now on I decide everything!!"
> 
> Bahahaha, like that will ever happen.... :roll:

Lol we've gone major girly too and everytime im in there im like oh gosh if she is a boy lol hehe about hubby x



BeachPrincess said:


> I am almost 26 weeks and our spare room is full of army junk! I feel so bad now. :/

I feel your pain! Ours was but luckily we have another room which is Meant to be the guest room but is now full of army crap :( x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs248.snc4/39760_469516759808_690444808_6298388_2806459_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs128.ash2/39760_469516769808_690444808_6298389_3652903_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs263.snc4/39491_469588574808_690444808_6300609_7077191_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs263.snc4/39491_469588569808_690444808_6300608_5356895_n.jpg

Finally finished my origami butterflies!


----------



## pixydust

awww i love the hanging origami butterflies :cloud9:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks! They were actually really easy to make..hanging them was the hardest part lol


----------



## pixydust

hah yeah i can imagine! they look lovely tho! much nicer than a shop bought mobile :)


----------



## RileysMummy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs248.snc4/39760_469516759808_690444808_6298388_2806459_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs128.ash2/39760_469516769808_690444808_6298389_3652903_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs263.snc4/39491_469588574808_690444808_6300609_7077191_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs263.snc4/39491_469588569808_690444808_6300608_5356895_n.jpg
> 
> Finally finished my origami butterflies!

Aww they look lovely, good job x


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies! Such great nurseries! I didn't get a nursery with my DS, and not really one now. As the babies have to share a room, we rent, etc. So, no fun there! But hoping to do something with it ... eventually lol.


----------



## impatient1

Beautiful nurseries!


----------



## hodbert

LOVE the butterflies! We are going for a butterfly theme so I might steal this idea.....hope you don't mind!!! :blush:


----------



## memes12

I don't have the nursery set up yet but that is the bedding I am going to get once we confirm we're having a girl on the 11th. I also found two pictures today that I can hang in her room.

I don't know why that picture is so small. The colors are brown, beige, creme and raspberry. Absolutely love it. I am also going to purchase dark espresso furniture and a beige/creme rocking chair.

I wanted to stay away from anything too nursery-like as they outgrow the newborn stage so quickly.


----------



## Piebear2901

Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:

Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls. 
And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month. 
And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.

The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.

Enjoy! :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7166.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7202.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7201.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7169.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7022.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7135.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7165.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hodbert said:


> LOVE the butterflies! We are going for a butterfly theme so I might steal this idea.....hope you don't mind!!! :blush:

lol Not at all! I saw a small hanging origami mobile online and was inspired there..so not like it was my original idea hehe. Good luck, you'll LOVE it!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Piebear2901 said:


> Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls.
> And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month.
> And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.
> 
> The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.
> 
> Enjoy! :D

Can I just ask, how did you do the letters on the computer? I mean, what paper did you use and how did you hang them? Cuz I'm wanting to do letters as well, but I'm afraid the paper will curl with humidity and not last long. Thanks!


----------



## Tierney

Well I know its early but we were so excited to get everything set up and done so here is our nursery..... I love it! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Tierney - i think that cot is the same one we have gotten only we got it in solid white ^___^

peace : you can get letters from Ebay ^__^


----------



## RileysMummy

Piebear2901 said:


> Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls.
> And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month.
> And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.
> 
> The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.
> 
> Enjoy! :D
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7166.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7202.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7201.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7169.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7022.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7135.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7165.jpg

I absolutely love that, it looks ace, love the letters on the wall xxx



Tierney said:


> Well I know its early but we were so excited to get everything set up and done so here is our nursery..... I love it! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 103930
> 
> 
> View attachment 103931

Looks lovely hun xxx


----------



## Mrs IKW

I cant wait to do our nursery but we have a funny layout house - with 2 bedrooms downstairs and our bedroom & ensuite upstairs, so rather than us (or me!) be running up and downstairs all the time especially at night to one of the downstairs rooms we are having some building work done, hopefully at the end of Sept/beg of Oct.... Next to our bedroom theres a sort of room that is totally wasted space - its like a massive landing area but its open on 2 sides (difficult to describe!) and we're going to have 2 walls and a door put in so that can be the nursery.... Ill post before and after pics when its all done.

Have to be honest Im not looking forward to builders being in the house when Im about 32wks (all being well) but otherwise Ill be up and down stairs like a yo yo in the middle of the night.

Love seeing everyones nurserys! :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

loving all the nursery's - giving me lots of inspiration...


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

I love all these organised mums on here... all ready and set for the baby. I haven't even began my journey of the babys room. Right now it's a junk / guest room. I have so many things I need to sell including the single bed in there. Ive only got just over a month to do it cuz the baby's furniture is coming in august!!!!! SCARY!!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Can't wait to do our nursery but the ceiling needs to be replastered first! :dohh:
Hoping to get that done beginning of next month then we're good to go!
Baby will be in with us for a few months anyway but just want to get it sorted.


----------



## Piebear2901

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Piebear2901 said:
> 
> 
> Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls.
> And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month.
> And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.
> 
> The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.
> 
> Enjoy! :D
> 
> Can I just ask, how did you do the letters on the computer? I mean, what paper did you use and how did you hang them? Cuz I'm wanting to do letters as well, but I'm afraid the paper will curl with humidity and not last long. Thanks!Click to expand...

I used my Microsoft Word program and basically just chose what size font I wanted (I think it was like 550) and type of font and then chose what colors. Whats nice with the color is you can pick custom colors which gives you a huge range of choices.
I also added a black border to the letters to make them look sharper. I had soo many options on what I could do with the letters it was fun! :D

Then I printed out each letter on a separate page ( I had too anyway they were so big and I just used regular printer paper). Then I cut them out and taped them _really_ good to the wall to try and keep the curling down. I taped them on every single edge of the letter so nothing would curl. So far so good. I may add more tape over time if need be.

Hope that helps! :)

And by the way I love your room! Very creative and love the lavender and butterflies!


----------



## Piebear2901

RileysMummy said:


> Piebear2901 said:
> 
> 
> Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls.
> And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month.
> And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.
> 
> The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.
> 
> Enjoy! :D
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7166.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7202.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7201.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7169.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7022.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7135.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/piebear/IMG_7165.jpg
> 
> I absolutely love that, it looks ace, love the letters on the wall xxx
> 
> Thanks! =DClick to expand...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Piebear2901 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piebear2901 said:
> 
> 
> Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls.
> And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month.
> And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.
> 
> The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.
> 
> Enjoy! :D
> 
> Can I just ask, how did you do the letters on the computer? I mean, what paper did you use and how did you hang them? Cuz I'm wanting to do letters as well, but I'm afraid the paper will curl with humidity and not last long. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I used my Microsoft Word program and basically just chose what size font I wanted (I think it was like 550) and type of font and then chose what colors. Whats nice with the color is you can pick custom colors which gives you a huge range of choices.
> I also added a black border to the letters to make them look sharper. I had soo many options on what I could do with the letters it was fun! :D
> 
> Then I printed out each letter on a separate page ( I had too anyway they were so big and I just used regular printer paper). Then I cut them out and taped them _really_ good to the wall to try and keep the curling down. I taped them on every single edge of the letter so nothing would curl. So far so good. I may add more tape over time if need be.
> 
> Hope that helps! :)
> 
> And by the way I love your room! Very creative and love the lavender and butterflies!Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for answering! I may give it a try. And thanks for the compliments! I really love our nursery..tho she won't be in there for the first couple of months, it's still quite lovely mainly cuz I've put so much work into it.

Pichi, I know I can buy em, but I'm reeeally trying to save every little bit I can here n there..lol. Figured, if I can make it, why buy it? :D That's if it looks good..we'll see :haha:


----------



## impatient1

Piebear2901 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piebear2901 said:
> 
> 
> Its fun seeing what everyone comes up with! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is mine. I did the farm animal theme. I still have many details to finish but you get the gist. I have yet to get the mattress so the bumper and sheet are just laying in there for looks. And the corner by the dresser and rocking chair I have yet to decorate those walls.
> And of course the changing table is bare still too. I plan to get much more stuff this month.
> And whats cool about the rocking chair is its the one my mom rocked me in as a baby. :) I just made it more comfy by getting cushions for it.
> 
> The letters I made on the computer and the rest are decals I bought. Love decals! And since I can't use that blanket yet I used as a wall hanging.
> 
> Enjoy! :D
> 
> Can I just ask, how did you do the letters on the computer? I mean, what paper did you use and how did you hang them? Cuz I'm wanting to do letters as well, but I'm afraid the paper will curl with humidity and not last long. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I used my Microsoft Word program and basically just chose what size font I wanted (I think it was like 550) and type of font and then chose what colors. Whats nice with the color is you can pick custom colors which gives you a huge range of choices.
> I also added a black border to the letters to make them look sharper. I had soo many options on what I could do with the letters it was fun! :D
> 
> Then I printed out each letter on a separate page ( I had too anyway they were so big and I just used regular printer paper). Then I cut them out and taped them _really_ good to the wall to try and keep the curling down. I taped them on every single edge of the letter so nothing would curl. So far so good. I may add more tape over time if need be.
> 
> Hope that helps! :)
> 
> And by the way I love your room! Very creative and love the lavender and butterflies!Click to expand...


You could always laminate them and cut out the letters again. It would keep the edges from curling and make them last longer as they won't fade as easy then either.


----------



## Marysr

We finalized all of our nursery purchases today and are going with this for our baby girl. The room is painted, and furniture, chandelier, bedding, accessories ordered. Now, to wait for it to arrive and put it together...

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romnur/romnurcoc/


----------



## Babeonthego

All these nurseries are gorgeous. We are almost ready to start ours after waiting til the rest of the house was complete which it almost is. We are getting the tatty teddy range from next and have the bedding etc waiting to go. So on Thursday il be going to get the paint and hopefully get the flooring down then im good to go :)


----------



## Worrisome

Aw some lovely nurseries, really inspiring.


----------



## memes12

Marysr said:


> We finalized all of our nursery purchases today and are going with this for our baby girl. The room is painted, and furniture, chandelier, bedding, accessories ordered. Now, to wait for it to arrive and put it together...
> 
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romnur/romnurcoc/

I love that! Pottery Barn has some cute sets. And I love the look of the chandelier!


----------



## pichi

Marysr said:


> We finalized all of our nursery purchases today and are going with this for our baby girl. The room is painted, and furniture, chandelier, bedding, accessories ordered. Now, to wait for it to arrive and put it together...
> 
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romnur/romnurcoc/

ah wow, that bumper looks so squishy. all those colours featured in that bedding is what we are going for (minus the brown though)


----------



## RileysMummy

Babeonthego said:


> All these nurseries are gorgeous. We are almost ready to start ours after waiting til the rest of the house was complete which it almost is. We are getting the tatty teddy range from next and have the bedding etc waiting to go. So on Thursday il be going to get the paint and hopefully get the flooring down then im good to go :)

We're going with the tatty teddy range too :) What colour are you painting? we have 3 walls white and 1 pink feature wall xx


----------



## twinmummy5

PICTURES OF THE ROOMS THE BUBS MAY SHARE WITH THIER BROTHERS OR SISTER!!  I made the bunting and the heart button picture xxxx


----------



## newblue82

Just finished painting... when the furniture's in the room by Saturday I definitely will post mine! Such lovely nurseries ladies!


----------



## iow_bird

Hubby has the last coat of paint to put on this weekend, then we're setting up the nursery on Sunday. Still have curtains to sort, and some bedding for the single bed to get, but other than that we'll be all sorted!! 
Can't believe how organised some of you are. Gorgeous nurseries though, thanks for sharing x x x


----------



## RileysMummy

twinmummy5 said:


> PICTURES OF THE ROOMS THE BUBS MAY SHARE WITH THIER BROTHERS OR SISTER!!  I made the bunting and the heart button picture xxxx
> 
> View attachment 104457
> 
> 
> View attachment 104458
> 
> 
> View attachment 104463
> 
> 
> View attachment 104464
> 
> 
> View attachment 104467

Aww thats lovely, love the bunting 
x


----------



## Babeonthego

RileysMummy said:


> Babeonthego said:
> 
> 
> All these nurseries are gorgeous. We are almost ready to start ours after waiting til the rest of the house was complete which it almost is. We are getting the tatty teddy range from next and have the bedding etc waiting to go. So on Thursday il be going to get the paint and hopefully get the flooring down then im good to go :)
> 
> We're going with the tatty teddy range too :) What colour are you painting? we have 3 walls white and 1 pink feature wall xxClick to expand...

We are team yellow so at the min im thinking of going for a beige type colour but not sure. Would like to add a bit of pink or blue but would also like to have it finished before the arrival of bubs so it will prob be a creamy colour lol :)


----------



## RileysMummy

Babeonthego said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babeonthego said:
> 
> 
> All these nurseries are gorgeous. We are almost ready to start ours after waiting til the rest of the house was complete which it almost is. We are getting the tatty teddy range from next and have the bedding etc waiting to go. So on Thursday il be going to get the paint and hopefully get the flooring down then im good to go :)
> 
> We're going with the tatty teddy range too :) What colour are you painting? we have 3 walls white and 1 pink feature wall xxClick to expand...
> 
> We are team yellow so at the min im thinking of going for a beige type colour but not sure. Would like to add a bit of pink or blue but would also like to have it finished before the arrival of bubs so it will prob be a creamy colour lol :)Click to expand...

lol that sounds nice. I like how it is in the catalogue, looks really classy but i couldnt help add pink lol xx


----------



## rai

Wriggley said:


> This is ours so far
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg




Wriggley said:


> This is ours so far
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg

 Omg! We did the same coloRs. We painted the room (ok hubby painted) , but we're going to do a white chair rail to separate the colors. Also, we did Blue on the bottom and the green is on top. We have not decided the theme yet ( leaning towards abc theme) but we know we want the room to be colorful. Have you decided on nursery furniture? If so, what color is your crib? We are leaning towards white, but there seem to be so many options in the dark stained wood that I love.


----------



## Mizze

Not my nursery but I found this link on another forum and thought there were lots of good ideas on here. 
https://www.designspongeonline.com/2010/07/sneak-peek-best-of-nurseries.html

Mizze


----------



## doblet

Mizze said:


> Not my nursery but I found this link on another forum and thought there were lots of good ideas on here.
> https://www.designspongeonline.com/2010/07/sneak-peek-best-of-nurseries.html
> 
> Mizze

Thanks Mizze. Let us know if you find anywhere to buy bedding/accessories that aren't in the usual baby designs


----------



## PinkEmily

The carpet for the babies room is getting fitted on Saturday :thumbup: Then all we need to do is find some furniture and we are ready to go :happydance: That all depends if OH mum though as she is kindly buying it.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Mizze said:


> Not my nursery but I found this link on another forum and thought there were lots of good ideas on here.
> https://www.designspongeonline.com/2010/07/sneak-peek-best-of-nurseries.html
> 
> Mizze

i want to 10th from the bottom... the turquoise cot is gorg!! :flower:

thank you xx


----------



## happyandy

Here's ours so far. My bedding is called "Patchwork Puppy" and is from Gap.com - it's on hella sale right now!

We don't have any wall hangings up yet, although an artist friend of mine is painting an amazing picture to hang over the bed, which will match the bedding.

Ignore the mattress in these pics, as I haven't put a sheet on it yet! :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 82









nursery3.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 67









nursery4.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 70









nursery7.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 55









nursery8.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 48


----------



## RileysMummy

happyandy said:


> Here's ours so far. My bedding is called "Patchwork Puppy" and is from Gap.com - it's on hella sale right now!
> 
> We don't have any wall hangings up yet, although an artist friend of mine is painting an amazing picture to hang over the bed, which will match the bedding.
> 
> Ignore the mattress in these pics, as I haven't put a sheet on it yet! :)

Wow its lovely! x


----------



## SilasLove

happyandy said:


> Here's ours so far. My bedding is called "Patchwork Puppy" and is from Gap.com - it's on hella sale right now!
> 
> We don't have any wall hangings up yet, although an artist friend of mine is painting an amazing picture to hang over the bed, which will match the bedding.
> 
> Ignore the mattress in these pics, as I haven't put a sheet on it yet!  :)

I adore it! I am sucker for brown color schemes to be honest. :thumbup:


----------



## Leiladagreat

love all of these...pls keep more pics coming xxx


----------



## Sherri81

I made hubby stop working on the nursery as I was starting to fear we might not have a use for it, and that we'd maybe done too much too soon. Thankfully I was wrong, so I guess we will get back to it. Or he will, as I am on complete bedrest.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Here's mine! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/341798-my-nursery-done-pic-heavy.html


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

PrayinForBaby said:


> Here's mine! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/341798-my-nursery-done-pic-heavy.html

It's gorgeous! I still need to buy a few things..but we will get there :happydance: Congrats on your precious girl.


----------



## SilasLove

Oh my goodness prayinforbaby! Wow, a lot of diapers and wipes. Very organized. I am jealous! Lol. Lovely though :flower:


----------



## Kayley

PrayinForBaby said:


> Here's mine! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/341798-my-nursery-done-pic-heavy.html

WOW WOW WOW I love it! That chest of drawers you have is amazing! I also LOVE your idea of the framed scan pic. Do you mind if I pinch that idea?


----------



## happyandy

RileysMummy said:


> Wow its lovely! x




SilasLove said:


> I adore it! I am sucker for brown color schemes to be honest. :thumbup:


Thank you both! I am a sucker for chocolate colors, as well. Almost all the furniture in our home is mahogany or dark woods. I'm also going to steal the idea that a PP had and do a pic of the baby in the center of a large white mat and have everyone at the showers sign it. What a great idea! I'll probably frame in dark wood, and have blue and brown markers. Yay!


----------



## Worrisome

Wow what a lovely nursery and congrats on Haley


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Sherri81 said:


> I made hubby stop working on the nursery as I was starting to fear we might not have a use for it, and that we'd maybe done too much too soon. Thankfully I was wrong, so I guess we will get back to it. Or he will, as I am on complete bedrest.


*feel your frustration!!
hope everything gets better 
xxx​*


----------



## RileysMummy

Any more? pleassssse lol
xx


----------



## memes12

Good thing I decided to wait on purchasing the bedding set until my confirmation scan on Wednesday as I found another bedding set that I love. I would post a pic but I am on the iPad and haven't figured out how to do that.


----------



## RileysMummy

Any more? Yes im slightly obsessed looking at nurseries lol
x


----------



## Claireyh

Mine's done, but haven't put all the soft stuff up yet don't want it to get dusty!! I'll put some piccies on fb soon!

xxx


----------



## RileysMummy

Claireyh said:


> Mine's done, but haven't put all the soft stuff up yet don't want it to get dusty!! I'll put some piccies on fb soon!
> 
> xxx

quick quick! I cant wait to see lol xx


----------



## foxyroxie

all these look lovely!! i wish we had a 3 bed so i could do babys roo if we dont find a 3 bed house ill have 2 re-do my sons room and do it half and half


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm working on the letters for my little girls wall..hopefully it'll look good with the butterflies :D


----------



## RileysMummy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm working on the letters for my little girls wall..hopefully it'll look good with the butterflies :D

ooo i bet that will look nice, what colours? x


----------



## kattsmiles

Do you all mind if I post my load of pictures? :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They're in light pastel colors..blue, yellow, green, pink :)


----------



## abstersmum

kattsmiles said:


> Do you all mind if I post my load of pictures? :blush:

please post i love to nosey


----------



## kattsmiles

So far this is what I've got. I still have to paint the other wall a light yellow to contrast the orange (which is what my fiancée is doing as I type this). I'm sure 20 weeks is too early to get all this done but I have a bad back and I *REALLY* doubt I'll be in any shape to decorate soon lol.

https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0169-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0174-1-1.jpg
https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0173-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0172-1-1.jpg
https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0171-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0170-1-1.jpg
​


----------



## RileysMummy

kattsmiles said:


> So far this is what I've got. I still have to paint the other wall a light yellow to contrast the orange (which is what my fiancée is doing as I type this). I'm sure 20 weeks is too early to get all this done but I have a bad back and I *REALLY* doubt I'll be in any shape to decorate soon lol.
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0169-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0174-1-1.jpg
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0173-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0172-1-1.jpg
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0171-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0170-1-1.jpg
> ​

Absolutely gorgeous :happydance: i LOVE the moses basket, fab job! xx


----------



## kattsmiles

RileysMummy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :happydance: i LOVE the moses basket, fab job! xx

Thank you! I couldn't resist the moses basket. He probably will barely be in it but I don't care :laugh2:


----------



## RileysMummy

lol it looks pretty so doesnt matter lol xx


----------



## happyandy

kattsmiles said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous :happydance: i LOVE the moses basket, fab job! xx
> 
> Thank you! I couldn't resist the moses basket. He probably will barely be in it but I don't care :laugh2:Click to expand...

Yours is soooo cute! It looks like it's ready for him today. I thought I had all mine together super early, but you're beating me! I still need wall-hangings, and I'm waiting on 2 showers for gifts before buying a bunch of stuff. Resisting the shopping urge for diapers and stuff is really hard! :)


----------



## cotawalls

kattsmiles said:


> So far this is what I've got. I still have to paint the other wall a light yellow to contrast the orange (which is what my fiancée is doing as I type this). I'm sure 20 weeks is too early to get all this done but I have a bad back and I *REALLY* doubt I'll be in any shape to decorate soon lol.
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0169-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0174-1-1.jpg
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0173-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0172-1-1.jpg
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0171-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0170-1-1.jpg
> ​

your nursery is soooo cute. cute name too!


----------



## cotawalls

happyandy said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Yours is soooo cute! It looks like it's ready for him today. I thought I had all mine together super early, but you're beating me! I still need wall-hangings, and I'm waiting on 2 showers for gifts before buying a bunch of stuff. Resisting the shopping urge for diapers and stuff is really hard! :)
> 
> Yesssss it is. Ive had so much stuff given to me, Im stating to wonder if I am going to have anything left to buy after my baby shower...Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## kattsmiles

Thanks so much! I'm not a very organized person so I really can't believe I'm getting all this setup so early lol. :blush:

Forgot this picture -
https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0168-1.jpg


----------



## Mizze

kattsmiles your nursery is lovely - I have nursery envy

Also I have done nothing with our room yet - I feel unprepared! After scan now though I will steam ahead for baby mizze's arrival

Mizze


----------



## kattsmiles

happyandy said:


> Yours is soooo cute! It looks like it's ready for him today. I thought I had all mine together super early, but you're beating me! I still need wall-hangings, and I'm waiting on 2 showers for gifts before buying a bunch of stuff. Resisting the shopping urge for diapers and stuff is really hard! :)


I'm actually not having a shower. People keep yelling at me to register but I haven't done that yet either. I guess I'm just weird lol :shrug:


----------



## rai

kattsmiles said:


> So far this is what I've got. I still have to paint the other wall a light yellow to contrast the orange (which is what my fiancée is doing as I type this). I'm sure 20 weeks is too early to get all this done but I have a bad back and I *REALLY* doubt I'll be in any shape to decorate soon lol.
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0169-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0174-1-1.jpg
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0173-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0172-1-1.jpg
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0171-1-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0170-1-1.jpg
> ​

I love the crib! Great job! How did you do the letters?


----------



## kattsmiles

rai said:


> I love the crib! Great job! How did you do the letters?

Thank you! The crib is an incredibly heavy piece of furniture. It's a pain lol. I got the letters from Babies R Us for $5.99 each. My OH mounted them to the wall. They also came with ribbons (blue, green, and pink) in case you want to hang them on the wall with those. I was going to paint them but I liked the contrast of the white.


----------



## Kayley

I love all the nurserys and am actually having nursery envy too! We are not moving until beginning of November (so very close to the due date!) So will have to get a nursery ready as soon as we move into a new place! Only prob we have now is finding a new place to move into. :(

This is the furniture we have though https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3773293/Trail/searchtext>MAMAS+AND+PAPAS+NURSERY+FURNITURE.htm


----------



## KellyC75

Love your nursery 'kattsmiles'....:thumbup:

It looks so cosy & the perfect place to spend time in the middle of the night, makes it a whole lot easier to bear! :winkwink:


----------



## SilasLove

Kattsmiles, I am IN LOVE with your nursery, lol. 
Very beautiful. :)


----------



## impatient1

kattsmiles, your nursery looks beautiful!


----------



## misspeach24

Wriggley said:


> This is ours so far
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/17072010968.jpg

I love that colour combo!! cool ;)


----------



## SJB

Kattsmiles, Loving the nursery! Can I ask where you got the lovely turtle themed things from such as the mobile? They are so cute!:happydance:


----------



## ~TLC~

Kattsmiles awesome nursery. It looks full already!


----------



## kattsmiles

SJB said:


> Kattsmiles, Loving the nursery! Can I ask where you got the lovely turtle themed things from such as the mobile? They are so cute!:happydance:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4066932 - that's the bedding set and the mobile is from the same series (but couldn't find it online). 

My OH picked it out (gotta love a man with taste!) :laugh2:


----------



## pichi

babies R us in the US has so much more bedding than the one in the UK ¬____¬ i found a bedding set i LOVE. it costs $70 - but to get it shipped over it's like another $60!


----------



## MrsBump1

Marie1337 said:


> My sister came to visit this weekend and after a day of shopping this is what we had managed to pull together...

I'm loving your nursery!


----------



## smiffy85

There are so many posts on here that I haven't got time today to look at them all so thought I would just quickly ask if anyone is using the 'Humphrey's Corner' Range from Mothercare? I love it it's so cute! We've gone with sunshine yellow walls too and the Moda range of furniture from M&P. XXX


----------



## tink23

we can't start decorating a nursery ye, we live in a flat at the mo and apparently can't stay there with a baby so are waiting to be moved :growlmad:

annoying cuz I really wanna start decorating and gettin the furniture! You ladies who've started are all soo lucky!


----------



## Kayley

smiffy85 said:


> There are so many posts on here that I haven't got time today to look at them all so thought I would just quickly ask if anyone is using the 'Humphrey's Corner' Range from Mothercare? I love it it's so cute! We've gone with sunshine yellow walls too and the Moda range of furniture from M&P. XXX

I love the humphreys corner range its GORGEOUS! But I think we are going for the I love my bear range from babies r us


----------



## RileysMummy

Here is Millicents almost completed nursery, still need to touch up the paint (few splodges on ceiling lol) need rug, bedding and new curtains.

Cosy Corner, box under table full of toiletres
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/coseycorner.jpg
playgym under cot
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/pinkwall.jpg
Love these soft stacking cubes lol
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/table.jpg
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/heartwall.jpg
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/cot.jpg
Opposite pink wall
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/wardrobe.jpg
Pink pop up storage full of nappies
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/chest.jpg
Lovely cushion
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/cushio.jpg


----------



## impatient1

Great nursery!


----------



## SilasLove

Very cute RileysMummy! :flower:


----------



## Jolene

RileysMummy, your nursery is beautiful! I love the canvases on the wall, I've been looking for something like that as our nursery has a butterfly theme. Your moses basket looks so cute but I can't see the whole thing, lol. 

You've done an amazing job!


----------



## RileysMummy

Thank you very much, i found the butterfly pics when i was back in the UK visiting family so thats not much help to you is it lol :dohh:

Heres a better pic of the moses basket, which we bought off a friend for 30euros, which they had never used :happydance:
https://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii378/mwahmwah123/Jellybean/mosesbasket.jpg

xxx


----------



## misskat29

Such beautiful nurserys ladies!

Hoping I will be able to add mine this time next week - if not sooner! I'm so excited to get it done


----------



## CaptainMummy

RileysMummy.. your nursery is gorgeous!! Cant wait to make our spare room all girly!! Probably start it in the next 2-3 weeks :D


----------



## RileysMummy

Yay cant wait to see :) and thank you 
x


----------



## abstersmum

Kayley said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> There are so many posts on here that I haven't got time today to look at them all so thought I would just quickly ask if anyone is using the 'Humphrey's Corner' Range from Mothercare? I love it it's so cute! We've gone with sunshine yellow walls too and the Moda range of furniture from M&P. XXX
> 
> I love the humphreys corner range its GORGEOUS! But I think we are going for the I love my bear range from babies r usClick to expand...

im getting it i had all my bedding from mothercare with my first and she still has a blanket 9 years on


----------



## Worrisome

Love this thread, some fantastic nursery's


----------



## newblue82

Worrisome said:


> Love this thread, some fantastic nursery's

They are lovely! Having your nursery up makes it a little more official for me:)
 



Attached Files:







034.JPG
File size: 99.2 KB
Views: 62









036.JPG
File size: 97.3 KB
Views: 52









037.JPG
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 53









028.JPG
File size: 97.8 KB
Views: 59









030.JPG
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Betheney

Updated nursery pics - i added draw hangers and a nappy stacker

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs301.snc4/40399_451564899467_654784467_6165319_7238234_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39810_456487724467_654784467_6288843_5233115_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39772_456487779467_654784467_6288849_3359008_n.jpg

*here is the public link to the FB album if you want to see the rest
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230907&id=654784467&l=a4ed5361f7*


----------



## KellyC75

Loving looking at all your nursery pictures, so adorable 

They all look so cosy too :thumbup:


----------



## RileysMummy

newblue82 said:


> Worrisome said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread, some fantastic nursery's
> 
> They are lovely! Having your nursery up makes it a little more official for me:)Click to expand...

Awww lovely, i love the butterfly on the wall. xxx



Betheney said:


> Updated nursery pics - i added draw hangers and a nappy stacker
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs301.snc4/40399_451564899467_654784467_6165319_7238234_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39810_456487724467_654784467_6288843_5233115_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39772_456487779467_654784467_6288849_3359008_n.jpg
> 
> *here is the public link to the FB album if you want to see the rest
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230907&id=654784467&l=a4ed5361f7*

Looks amazing hun, so colourful xxx


----------



## Jolene

RileysMummy, the moses basket is really lovely. And at such a great price. I have my brother making display pieces for me, I spoke to an artist friend of mine who will be painting the canvases and today I spoke to a seamstress friend about all my ideas for the nursery and she sounds just as excited as I am, lol. Just waiting for the 25th for doc to confirm that it's a girl and I can get started, woohoo.

Can't wait to finally post my pics on here too...


----------



## RileysMummy

Jolene said:


> RileysMummy, the moses basket is really lovely. And at such a great price. I have my brother making display pieces for me, I spoke to an artist friend of mine who will be painting the canvases and today I spoke to a seamstress friend about all my ideas for the nursery and she sounds just as excited as I am, lol. Just waiting for the 25th for doc to confirm that it's a girl and I can get started, woohoo.
> 
> Can't wait to finally post my pics on here too...


ooooooooo how exciting and so nice that they will be unique :) xx


----------



## jessabella

wow..just woundering when everyone had their nursery up..I feel so silly putting it up at 19+3. I still have heaps to do though....so will take photos when I more this weekend!
Everyones looking great!!


----------



## kattsmiles

jessabella said:


> wow..just woundering when everyone had their nursery up..I feel so silly putting it up at 19+3. I still have heaps to do though....so will take photos when I more this weekend!
> Everyones looking great!!

Mine is mostly done at 21 weeks. I have back problems so I figured if my back hurts this bad now, I'll be in no shape in a couple months to do it then. Whenever you're ready is a good time to get it together IMO :thumbup:


----------



## kattsmiles

Betheney said:


> Updated nursery pics - i added draw hangers and a nappy stacker
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs301.snc4/40399_451564899467_654784467_6165319_7238234_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39810_456487724467_654784467_6288843_5233115_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39772_456487779467_654784467_6288849_3359008_n.jpg
> 
> *here is the public link to the FB album if you want to see the rest
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230907&id=654784467&l=a4ed5361f7*

So cheerful and colorful! I love it to pieces < 3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

These nurseries are beautiful!
I'm really gonna miss mine :( We probably have to move soon...so I've stopped decorating.


----------



## PinkEmily

Finally got a pic to put up :) We had the carpet fitted last week and picked the wardrobe and draws up today, OH has just finished putting them together. Just need to order the cot now :) 

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/40497_423406089333_510239333_4540650_860674_n1.jpg


----------



## RileysMummy

Aww it's lovely :) x


----------



## SP1306

PinkEmily said:


> Finally got a pic to put up :) We had the carpet fitted last week and picked the wardrobe and draws up today, OH has just finished putting them together. Just need to order the cot now :)
> 
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/40497_423406089333_510239333_4540650_860674_n1.jpg

Very cute- Love the rug!!

xxx


----------



## kattsmiles

Everyone's nurseries are BEAUTIFUL! The other wall finally got painted and I like how it turned out. It's a very light yellow but I thought the contrast would be nice against the warmer orange. My OH and I also painted pictures for our LO. I've never painted before in my life so it's not the best but I wanted something sentimental for him. I'd post my OH's painting too but he doesn't want his "masterpiece" -cough cough - posted on the internet lol. :haha:

https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0188-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0189-1.jpg​


----------



## RileysMummy

kattsmiles said:


> Everyone's nurseries are BEAUTIFUL! The other wall finally got painted and I like how it turned out. It's a very light yellow but I thought the contrast would be nice against the warmer orange. My OH and I also painted pictures for our LO. I've never painted before in my life so it's not the best but I wanted something sentimental for him. I'd post my OH's painting too but he doesn't want his "masterpiece" -cough cough - posted on the internet lol. :haha:
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0188-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/DSC_0189-1.jpg​

Aww that's really good hun, well done! Nursery looking lovely
x


----------



## SilasLove

SP1306 said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a pic to put up :) We had the carpet fitted last week and picked the wardrobe and draws up today, OH has just finished putting them together. Just need to order the cot now :)
> 
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/40497_423406089333_510239333_4540650_860674_n1.jpg
> 
> Very cute- Love the rug!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yes, me too. I adore the rug! :D


----------



## Kayley

katsmiles what a lovely idea! I like your painting. Tell your OH to stop being a spoilsport lol


----------



## Mizze

Kattsmiles - that is a lovely idea

Should I be worried that my nursery is still very much the spare room!

Mizze


----------



## sglascoe

unfortunetly my little one will have to share with his brothers, so no decorating any nursery for me, but they are all lovely...


----------



## RileysMummy

Anymore for anymore? lol xx


----------



## PinkEmily

I will post some more piccies up once we have the cot, i have put the canvas pictures up onto the wall and wall pegs. Im starting to worry that i have bought too much too soon :s


----------



## RileysMummy

Bump :) x


----------



## CaptainMummy

I also looove looking at these!! Will post some pics in a few days once we have done the paint. Although apart from that, it will be empty hehe :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well, we painted our nursery today, and here it is!! :D:D

We still have to do a second coat, but you get teh jist from just one coat. Also, it isnt dry yet in the pics, which is why it kinda looks a bit patchy? (And we arent very good DIYers/Decoraters) haha. maskint tape is still around some parts too.. but I think it looks nice.

The pics dont show how bright the pink really is... it is a very bright bubblegum pink but as the light is weird outside it doesnt show the real colour on my crappy phone.

We decided to go for the bubblegum pink as we feel that baby pink and all the pale colours are so common, and we wanted something funky and fun. We already have wall stickers, shaped as butterflies, stars and hearts, and they are mirrored, so it will be a bright pink wall with loads of silvery mirror shapes... hopefully it looks good!

I shall put up some more pics after we have done a bit more work, and please let me know if you have any ideas/suggestions/opinions.

Thanks :D
 



Attached Files:







room1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 51









room2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 43









room3.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## RileysMummy

Love it hun, its going to look awesome. cant wait to see it finished :happydance:
x


----------



## CaptainMummy

thanks hun :) I cant wait to get it done either!


----------



## MrsEngland

All your nurseries are gorgeous!

Can't wait for thursday to find out if bear cub is a little man or a little lady. Know exactly how we are going to do them.
For a girl we are doing a disney princess theme and for a boy we are doing the hungry caterpillar theme.


----------



## skymommy08

I love all of these. Thursday I get to find out if I'm having a prince or princess and once my appt is over i plan on shopping till I drop ( I'm suppose to be on bedrest but I just can't be patient) I already decided on colors and theme for each sex :)


----------



## Hannaaisha

I love the nurseries they are so gorgeous. I'm so excited can't wait to get cracking on mine. Need to find out the babys sex first though. I've done a boy moodboard and girl moodboard today and got some paint samples from dulux I like himalayan musk, sweet sundae and copenhagen blue for a boy.


----------



## cotawalls

PinkEmily said:


> Finally got a pic to put up :) We had the carpet fitted last week and picked the wardrobe and draws up today, OH has just finished putting them together. Just need to order the cot now :)
> 
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/40497_423406089333_510239333_4540650_860674_n1.jpg

i love the rug.


----------



## PinkEmily

Still not bought the cot for LOs room :( got a blackout blind though :) just the cot, furnishings and a chair to get now :)


----------



## EmzyJA

aww lovely nurseries girls. i so wanna get cracking with mine. i think i'm gonna go for a jungle theme, with yellows, oranges and reds. but i'm not so sure. think i need to find out the sex first and then decide. x


----------



## RileysMummy

Sounds fab Emzy xx


----------



## Nessicle

wow everyones nurseries look amazing!! such ideas and inspiration you've all given me!

I was worried that my furniture didnt match the crib but after seeing everyone's nurseries I feel better that it doesnt have to match to look fab! I ordered a wardrobe chest of drawers and bedisde table from Tesco Direct for £150 and a cot for £60 from tesco direct, just need a mattress to go in it now!

I haven't quite got everything set up yet but I here are some of things I've ordered - once it's all done I will post piccies! I plan to get some wicker baskets to go under the cot for nappies and wipes. The baby bouncer is more of a cream and beige colour for some reason in this picture it looks different! But the theme we're going with is neutral teddy bears!


----------



## Kayley

awww looks lovely :)


----------



## RileysMummy

Nessicle said:


> wow everyones nurseries look amazing!! such ideas and inspiration you've all given me!
> 
> I was worried that my furniture didnt match the crib but after seeing everyone's nurseries I feel better that it doesnt have to match to look fab! I ordered a wardrobe chest of drawers and bedisde table from Tesco Direct for £150 and a cot for £60 from tesco direct, just need a mattress to go in it now!
> 
> I haven't quite got everything set up yet but I here are some of things I've ordered - once it's all done I will post piccies! I plan to get some wicker baskets to go under the cot for nappies and wipes. The baby bouncer is more of a cream and beige colour for some reason in this picture it looks different! But the theme we're going with is neutral teddy bears!

Thats going to look ace hun, cant wait to see it set up :) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Does anyone know if you can buy just the bedding for a mosesbasket?? Cause my SIL gave us a mosesbasket, but I'd like to have some different bedding for it...... Apart from that we've gone for Zeddy & Parsnip (from mama's and papa's) themed nursery stuff... Just got the mobile :)


----------



## MrsMcT

All the nurseries are gorgeous! 

We thought we weren't going to find out the gender of our little one so went with a neutral theme. Then we changed our minds!!
We bought from the Mamas and Papas Ginerbread range. It's so bright and colourful - I love it.

We bought furniture from the Glasgow Pram Centre. The cot/bed and changing dresser from the Bonito Bebe Toscana Range.

I cant wait to see everything all set up :)
 



Attached Files:







0B2X3438_thumbnail_x600y450.jpeg
File size: 138.4 KB
Views: 26









ProductImageTemplate.jpeg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mizze

Ness your nursery is going to look great! Im hoping to see a cot next week that my work colleague has to see if its what I want. Bless her she had twins and the cots have just been packed up behind a wardrobe for the last few years and she is quite happy to give it to me if I want it.

Mizze xx


----------



## memes12

Nessicle and MrsMcT...those are super cute! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cho

MrsMcT said:


> All the nurseries are gorgeous!
> 
> We thought we weren't going to find out the gender of our little one so went with a neutral theme. Then we changed our minds!!
> We bought from the Mamas and Papas Ginerbread range. It's so bright and colourful - I love it.
> 
> We bought furniture from the Glasgow Pram Centre. The cot/bed and changing dresser from the Bonito Bebe Toscana Range.
> 
> I cant wait to see everything all set up :)

ah i love the gingerbread range :)


----------



## Hannaaisha

This thread gets me the most excited... I can't waitttttttttttttttttttt to do mine now arghhh!


----------



## Eltjuh

Can't wait to do ours either, but we're waiting to move so I can't do anything :( And most the baby stuff is packed away aswell, so I don't have anything to drool over either.....


----------



## jessabella

Okay I finally finished..yayay..Im so excited!!!:cloud9:
All I need are the two pink pillows on the bed and then frame the song that I wrote for my baby girl over three years ago.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







canvas.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 134









dresser.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 124









frontroom looking.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 153









cotbed1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 119









wall art.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 191


----------



## impatient1

Looks great!


----------



## Nessicle

aww Jessabella that's a gorgeous nursery!! 

And thank you for all the lovely comments - just going to order a new mattress today as my cot didnt come with one then we can get the bedding on and start getting it neat and tidy :) just debating whether to put some shelves up on the wall....

Mizze bless your friend that's really good of her isnt it?xx


----------



## Jem88

All the nurserys look great :D i really can't wait until we start ours, only 3 weeks till our scan and then we can start looking at things properly and buying :D


----------



## SIEGAL

jessabella said:


> Okay I finally finished..yayay..Im so excited!!!:cloud9:
> All I need are the two pink pillows on the bed and then frame the song that I wrote for my baby girl over three years ago.:cry:

I really like this, as I rent I can't paint the future nursery's beige room. You didnt paint either but you put up pictures and bear "pillows." I was worried mine wouldnt look like a nursery w/o painting but yours does! How does that thing you have running across the top of your wall work? is it removable w/o damage? what is it?


----------



## Nessicle

SIEGAL said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> Okay I finally finished..yayay..Im so excited!!!:cloud9:
> All I need are the two pink pillows on the bed and then frame the song that I wrote for my baby girl over three years ago.:cry:
> 
> I really like this, as I rent I can't paint the future nursery's beige room. You didnt paint either but you put up pictures and bear "pillows." I was worried mine wouldnt look like a nursery w/o painting but yours does! How does that thing you have running across the top of your wall work? is it removable w/o damage? what is it?Click to expand...

She has a border at the top and it's either self adhesive or wall paper paste which would need to be steamed off if you planned to move - sure your landlord wouldnt object to a small border though :flower:


----------



## Mizze

jessabella said:


> Okay I finally finished..yayay..Im so excited!!!:cloud9:
> All I need are the two pink pillows on the bed and then frame the song that I wrote for my baby girl over three years ago.:cry:

Oh wow! 

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

Nessicle said:


> aww Jessabella that's a gorgeous nursery!!
> 
> And thank you for all the lovely comments - just going to order a new mattress today as my cot didnt come with one then we can get the bedding on and start getting it neat and tidy :) just debating whether to put some shelves up on the wall....
> 
> *Mizze bless your friend that's really good of her isnt it?*xx

Yep - shes a luv. I just hope it has drop sides and 2-3 height settings cos I really dont want to say no if its not what I want - not that she would take offense at all bless her. 

Mizze


----------



## Jolene

Ness, your nursery is going to look wonderful!

Jessabella, yours is lovely and I really like the name you've chosen. I'm sure she'll have lots of happy days in there.

I have just finished painting the second coat on wall #1 of the nursery. Just taking a break and rehydrating myself. I so badly want to put up the curtain railing and the curtains :wacko:


----------



## jessabella

SIEGAL said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> Okay I finally finished..yayay..Im so excited!!!:cloud9:
> All I need are the two pink pillows on the bed and then frame the song that I wrote for my baby girl over three years ago.:cry:
> 
> I really like this, as I rent I can't paint the future nursery's beige room. You didnt paint either but you put up pictures and bear "pillows." I was worried mine wouldnt look like a nursery w/o painting but yours does! How does that thing you have running across the top of your wall work? is it removable w/o damage? what is it?Click to expand...

Yes I didnt paint but the boarder is self adhesive and I think its steam to get off..but I am just leasing as well....I always ask and tell them I will paint it back to perfect when I move out...have never had an issue..I even when they do checks 6 months..one landlord said she wanted us to keep the feature wall and fireplace mirual that I pinted once..
Also the paint on the wall with the name is only acrylic paint so one swipe of wall paint would cover it up..we have the matching magnola paint that our house is painted with so its not an issue..Im sure if you talk to landlord about a boarder you should be able to get away with it...especially if you have always taken care of the place.


----------



## jessabella

Jolene said:


> Ness, your nursery is going to look wonderful!
> 
> Jessabella, yours is lovely and I really like the name you've chosen. I'm sure she'll have lots of happy days in there.
> 
> I have just finished painting the second coat on wall #1 of the nursery. Just taking a break and rehydrating myself. I so badly want to put up the curtain railing and the curtains :wacko:

I cant decide if I want curtains up..I feel like the room is so closed off if I do ...I dont know !!


----------



## Jolene

Jessabella, I don't think you need to but if you did it would probably need to be something light like netting or organza. I am painting the nursery white and I have the vertical white blinds so I need to put up a nice pick curtain. Can't wait!


----------



## jessabella

yeah I like the wooden blinds in the room myself..it pulls everything together!! 
Anyone has any other suggestions for the room..I feel like it looks homemade and not so perfect looking..am I missing something or need to change something??? 
prolly just my crazy hormones oh and perfectionism!! :)


----------



## rocksy2185

Some of these nurseries are beautiful, lucky little babies!

Like some others tho, we don't have a nursery at the moment, but we have redecorated out room where she will be sleeping for a while. DH wasn't too thrilled about sleeping in a pink paradise but he's had to relent lol he can't stand a crying woman hehe 

xx


----------



## RileysMummy

jessabella said:


> Okay I finally finished..yayay..Im so excited!!!:cloud9:
> All I need are the two pink pillows on the bed and then frame the song that I wrote for my baby girl over three years ago.:cry:

looks ace :flower: x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

I love this thread! Cant wait to add my nursery but still have shelves to put up, pics to put on wall and bunting to go up! I think I want some photo's on the wall now too after seeing some ideas on here xx


----------



## MrsMcT

c.holdway said:


> MrsMcT said:
> 
> 
> All the nurseries are gorgeous!
> 
> We thought we weren't going to find out the gender of our little one so went with a neutral theme. Then we changed our minds!!
> We bought from the Mamas and Papas Ginerbread range. It's so bright and colourful - I love it.
> 
> We bought furniture from the Glasgow Pram Centre. The cot/bed and changing dresser from the Bonito Bebe Toscana Range.
> 
> I cant wait to see everything all set up :)
> 
> ah i love the gingerbread range :)Click to expand...

Its gorgeous isnt it? I am still glad that we went for it, even though we are hoping to find out the gender of little one after all.


----------



## Kayley

jessabella said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Ness, your nursery is going to look wonderful!
> 
> Jessabella, yours is lovely and I really like the name you've chosen. I'm sure she'll have lots of happy days in there.
> 
> I have just finished painting the second coat on wall #1 of the nursery. Just taking a break and rehydrating myself. I so badly want to put up the curtain railing and the curtains :wacko:
> 
> I cant decide if I want curtains up..I feel like the room is so closed off if I do ...I dont know !!Click to expand...

I want to get a black out blind for the nursery - hoping it will help baby sleep more/better :D


----------



## Hannaaisha

Jessabella I'm a perfectionist too but your nursery is gorgeous! Maybe a really cute nightlight would be nice.


----------



## blessed

Jessabella - Beautiful nursery! You have my favorite scripture on the wall! :)


----------



## jessabella

Hannaaisha said:


> Jessabella I'm a perfectionist too but your nursery is gorgeous! Maybe a really cute nightlight would be nice.

yeah I am getting a nightlight becaue that light is bright even though therei s a pink lampshade on it..I jsut havent found teh perfect one yet...


----------



## jessabella

blessed said:


> Jessabella - Beautiful nursery! You have my favorite scripture on the wall! :)

ahh yeah I love it and it is something I need to remember everytime I go in there too:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Jolene :flower: 

speaking of black out blinds there's a blind you can get that has suction caps on it and you can cut it to size and just stick it in your window so you don't have to do any drilling etc to fit a black out blind 

https://www.johnlewis.com/230645649/Product.aspx?source=14798


----------



## Jolene

bumpity bump...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jolene! How are you hun? happy 22 weeks :hugs: Finally springtime in CT..I loooove it :D


----------



## Jolene

Hi luv, yes I'm loving Spring! But it also means we're going to get bigger and it's going to get hotter, lol. I'm due in Jan!!!! Can't believe you only have 8wks to go!

Anyway, I'm so excited the nursery is painted and the curtains are up! As soon as I get it looking like an actual nursery I will post pics! I'm going for a butterfly theme!


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you bumped this up Jolene - I couldnt find it lol! :haha:

So here is my nursery almost done! Just got to get a nappy disposal bin, changing mat (though I might just use my travel one to move round the house for the time being) and two floating shelves for the wall above the chest of drawers for some nice photo frames!


----------



## RileysMummy

Aww looks lovely Ness xx


----------



## Fabby

ness...... what range is your bedding? wheres it from?


----------



## Nessicle

RileysMummy said:


> Aww looks lovely Ness xx

thank you honey! :flower:



Fabby said:


> ness...... what range is your bedding? wheres it from?

It's called Lollipop Lane Cappucino Bear and is from Tesco Direct at £45! :thumbup: it's about £65 on most other sites so snapped it up from Tesco it's a bargain lol! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jolene said:


> Hi luv, yes I'm loving Spring! But it also means we're going to get bigger and it's going to get hotter, lol. I'm due in Jan!!!! Can't believe you only have 8wks to go!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so excited the nursery is painted and the curtains are up! As soon as I get it looking like an actual nursery I will post pics! I'm going for a butterfly theme!

Can't wait to see it!

Yep, 8 ish weeks to go..oh man, it sounds close lol. 

I already get hot so easily now..dunno what we're gonna do in full blown summer =\


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Brandy 8 weeks?! can't believe it! Did you know Jo from our CCCC thread got her bfp too? :happydance: xx


----------



## Fabby

Were sgtarting our nursery very soon and this is the range we are having for our little precious one




https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nursery/2/


----------



## Fabby

Were starting our nursery very soon and this is the range we are having for our little precious one

View attachment 114729



https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nursery/2/


----------



## PinkEmily

My Zeddy and Parsnip curtains arrived today :D £6.71 off ebay, they listed them incorrectly so got them uber cheap :D They are just on the line drying, hopefully will get the cot sorted this weekend! yay!!


----------



## Nessicle

what a bargain PinkEmily!! 

that's lovely furniture Fabby!!


----------



## Nessicle

Fabby said:


> Were sgtarting our nursery very soon and this is the range we are having for our little precious one
> 
> View attachment 114729
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nursery/2/

I was going to go for that range at Next for the bedding it's lovely


----------



## mayb_baby

Ness your nursery is beautiful I loved this range Cappuccino bear I couldnt resist blue for my boy though Im sooo original lol :haha:

I cannot wait until I move into my home and my little boys nursery gets started xxx


----------



## Hannaaisha

I want to put up some crazy wallpaper and have a feature wall. I don't know if I should go for traditional pink and blue or go wild and modern.


----------



## Nessicle

mayb_baby said:


> Ness your nursery is beautiful I loved this range Cappuccino bear I couldnt resist blue for my boy though Im sooo original lol :haha:
> 
> I cannot wait until I move into my home and my little boys nursery gets started xxx

aw thank you honey :flower: I didnt realise though that the cappucino bear range the bear has a magenta nose and pale blue for the x's where the buttons are supposed to be if that makes sense? On the internet it looks all brown and cream which is what I'd have preferred but actually the little hint of colour goes really well :thumbup: 

YOu'll have tons of fun doing the nursery I've loved it! :D xx


----------



## Hannaaisha

I really like these two
 



Attached Files:







526a6becf173.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 105









3523037607_1c5f9a75cf.jpg
File size: 153.3 KB
Views: 119


----------



## mayb_baby

Wow they are fabulous xxx


----------



## Nessicle

they are fabulous Hannaaisha! Very exquisite!!x


----------



## Jolene

Wow there are really some stunning ideas coming off this thread.

Ness, your nursery is looking lovely. I love the moses basket. Can you believe it won't be long and you'll be putting your little bubs in there :cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

girls ..just woundering do you think I should put up pink curtains???
 



Attached Files:







frontroom looking.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 95


----------



## Hannaaisha

You can never have too much colour in a baby bedroom!


----------



## jessabella

you are so right..but Im also buying this quilt and just dont want too much pink or to look to cluttered..what do you think?? Im thinking hotpink or dark pink curtains with star tiebacks if I can find them or just make them.
 



Attached Files:







41y8LvsZtnL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 9









51NM9aBFV5L._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RileysMummy

jessabella said:


> you are so right..but Im also buying this quilt and just dont want too much pink or to look to cluttered..what do you think?? Im thinking hotpink or dark pink curtains with star tiebacks if I can find them or just make them.

i think a hotpink to match that butterfly motif on the quilt would be lovely :thumbup: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> OMG Brandy 8 weeks?! can't believe it! Did you know Jo from our CCCC thread got her bfp too? :happydance: xx

Yes!!! We talk a lot on fb and text. I'm so happy for her :D


----------



## Hannaaisha

Aqua and pink looks really nice together, you could match a colour to the tiny butterflies and if you could get hold of some of that material on the quilt you could do the tiebacks with that.


----------



## Nessicle

Jolene said:


> Wow there are really some stunning ideas coming off this thread.
> 
> Ness, your nursery is looking lovely. I love the moses basket. Can you believe it won't be long and you'll be putting your little bubs in there :cloud9:

thank you honey :flower:

I've actually borrowed the Moses basket from a friend - it's from Mothercare :thumbup:

I know I can't believe it really even though I can feel her wriggling about everyday I still can't believe I'm going to have a little bubba soon! 14 weeks eek!!! 

xx


----------



## memes12

I purchased my crib bedding last month and I just put it on Craigs List today as I have found something else I like. Can't believe how indecisive I am!!


----------



## mommyB

We went out and purcahsed our nursery furniture yesterday, it was all in stock so we were able to bring it home. I have worked on the one side of the room, but we still need to put together the crib (which I will post pictures). We have decided not to paint as we will be moving in the Springtime. Here is what we have done so far.

https://i52.tinypic.com/1o24p2.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/2nld46x.jpg

The cradle under the window has been in my family for a long time. My great grandfather slept in it when he was a baby. Then my grandfather refinished it, and my dad and my siblings and I have all slept in it. It is a wonderful family heirloom.


----------



## memes12

mommyB said:


> We went out and purcahsed our nursery furniture yesterday, it was all in stock so we were able to bring it home. I have worked on the one side of the room, but we still need to put together the crib (which I will post pictures). We have decided not to paint as we will be moving in the Springtime. Here is what we have done so far.
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/1o24p2.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2nld46x.jpg
> 
> The cradle under the window has been in my family for a long time. My great grandfather slept in it when he was a baby. Then my grandfather refinished it, and my dad and my siblings and I have all slept in it. It is a wonderful family heirloom.

How funny! I just recognized your lamp and that framed picture that if I can remember correctly, you painted yourself. It looks just like the framed art set and I bet it was a fraction of the cost to do it yourself! Although $25 for the set of three isn't bad!

I am going to buy that same set except it's the girl version! So adorable!!


----------



## mommyB

I also cleaned out his closet as it was filled with so much crap. Took me about half an hour but now it so clean and ready for all his stuff. 

https://i54.tinypic.com/o714qc.jpg


----------



## Hannaaisha

I'm jealous of American houses!!!! I want a closet!!!


----------



## mommyB

Hannaaisha said:


> I'm jealous of American houses!!!! I want a closet!!!

Mines a Canadian house if you were reffering to mine...hehe. Why don't you get closets? I know you usually have to buy a wardrobe or something and they end up taking up room, right?


----------



## Hannaaisha

Sorry Canadian houses!!! Yeah you only get a closet if you are super lucky or super rich. The wardrobe (especially mine) takes up all your space and it isn't floor to ceiling like a closet :( sad times.


----------



## Katy09

All these are so cute!!! I haven't even begun to think about what I'll do with nursery...


----------



## mommyB

Hannaaisha said:


> Sorry Canadian houses!!! Yeah you only get a closet if you are super lucky or super rich. The wardrobe (especially mine) takes up all your space and it isn't floor to ceiling like a closet :( sad times.

Awww, I'm sorry! That totally sucks, I have a walk in closet in my bedroom and I don't know what I would do without it. I have so much clothes. But then again if I didn't have a closet I would probably just be used to it. But I know what you mean.


----------



## jessabella

Hannaaisha said:


> Sorry Canadian houses!!! Yeah you only get a closet if you are super lucky or super rich. The wardrobe (especially mine) takes up all your space and it isn't floor to ceiling like a closet :( sad times.

youre right..we get royally screwed here...however Im lucky that my house has three closets in the master bedroom...they join together which makes it even more roomier as well....
however bub's room does not have a closet and I refuse to buy an huge wardrobe...well at the moment!! a dresser will do for now!


----------



## blessed

I wasn't aware that people in UK didn't have closets! :( That would bother me too! When I lived in the Netherlands our closet wasn't built in like the ones here in the US, but I did know of a few people who had a built in closet


----------



## memes12

I ordered the crib/mattress and changing table this evening. JCPenney had a good sale (closeout sale nonetheless, with good reviews) and their free ship to store promo ends tomorrow. Still debating on which dresser so I'll have to order that at a later date. 

My intentions were to buy a really nice set that she could grow into but I've decided to go cheaper and then buy a nice ''big girl'' set when she's older. This crib converts to a toddler daybed which is fine for the time being. I was struggling with which size bed I wanted her to have in the future anyway.

Hopefully I made the right decision!

Now all I need to do is return the bedding and order the new set!

I'm so antsy seeing everyones nurseries! They are all so cute!


----------



## Hannaaisha

I want the leander cot so much, but my bf is moaning saying its a waste of money, but I think its great because it will last them up to about 5/6 years old and its quality. What do you guys think? Is there anything that rivals it?

https://boohoobaby.co.uk/prod_show.asp?prodid=155&cname=White&color_item_ID=3002&mesize=


----------



## Jolene

MommyB, the nursery is looking lovely! Your cradle is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Louppey

I'm so hoping to post a proper picture in this thread soon :haha:

DH & I are painting the nursery at the moment, just magnolia as we're team :yellow: and FX we will be ordering our carpets soon :dance:

In the meantime though, I was really naughty yesterday and ordered the nursery furniture... it's the cotbed, wardrobe and dresser/changer.

Can't wait for it to arrive on Saturday :dance:
 



Attached Files:







furniture.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mommyB

DH and I got the crib up yesterday with all the bedding and moble in it. So I guess our room is done. It would look better painted but were not going to bother if we are moving soon. Here is every angle of the room.

https://i53.tinypic.com/fnbeb7.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/2uqf4op.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/346vm88.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/34ep5xl.jpg

My cousin does painted canvas letters to spell out names. So she is making his name for over the bed in the colours and characters as his bedding. Will post when we get them up. Thanks for taking a look. :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

beautiful mommyB.

We finished all the painting today. So are just waiting until OHs dad gets back from Ireland and he is taking us to get our flooring. Then... we are going to build all the furniture and I cant wait!! 
Even OH is all excited, he said today.. "I cant wait to get the carpet, the room is going to look gorgeous!"

Hehe, its nice that he is getting excited about a bright pink room!

Will post piccies as soon as the carpet is down!


----------



## Mizze

Thats lovely MommyB

Arrrgh - DH has said he can smell damp in the Nursery - we havent decorated yet but we do have a new carpet down. We did have a small problem on the floor (ground floor nursery) a couple of years ago but I thought we had sorted it. I *do not need *there to be a damp problem in my baby's nursery!!!! :nope:

Mizze


----------



## Hannaaisha

I'm liking the sound of the bright pink nursery MrsMurphy2Be, I don't think we have seen any really girly nurseries yet? If I'm having a girl im gona do a princess bedroom with these lights 
https://www.mothercare.com/Barbie-L...1/279-8031468-7208559?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core

and my OH & me are going to do a mural. I love tree murals so probably something like that.


----------



## jessabella

I showed my girl nursery..but I think it just wasnt as cool as everyone elses!:nope:


----------



## Hannaaisha

Your nursery is gorgeous!! I havent forgotten it, hehe. I meant sickly sweet girly girly ones.


----------



## memes12

Here is what I purchased. 

With the bedding set I only purchased the 4 pc set, an extra crib shit, valances, 3 pc wall art and the blanket. I am going to buy espresso wicker baskets for the changer and an espresso wicker laundry basket. Also, the walls are already a beige color which I am going to keep the same. As for the lamp, I have found a touch lamp that is a beige/creamy color, which will be great for late night diaper changing/feedings. And I am still deciding on the dresser which will also be espresso and the glider/rocking chair which is on my registry. I may also buy letters to spell out her name and hang those on the wall too. Other than that, Im finished with decor and furniture! Her nursery is a small room and I definitely don't want to over due it.

Yay, I finally made up my mind!!
(Click the picture to make it larger)


----------



## memes12

jessabella said:


> I showed my girl nursery..but I think it just wasnt as cool as everyone elses!:nope:

I like your nursery too! I love the neutral colors and the touch of pink!


----------



## jessabella

memes12 said:


> Here is what I purchased.
> 
> With the bedding set I only purchased the 4 pc set, an extra crib shit, valances, 3 pc wall art and the blanket. I am going to buy espresso wicker baskets for the changer and an espresso wicker laundry basket. Also, the walls are already a beige color which I am going to keep the same. As for the lamp, I have found a touch lamp that is a beige/creamy color, which will be great for late night diaper changing/feedings. And I am still deciding on the dresser which will also be espresso and the glider/rocking chair which is on my registry. I may also buy letters to spell out her name and hang those on the wall too. Other than that, Im finished with decor and furniture! Her nursery is a small room and I definitely don't want to over due it.
> 
> Yay, I finally made up my mind!!
> (Click the picture to make it larger)
> View attachment 116366
> View attachment 116367

I love it...


----------



## jessabella

Hannaaisha said:


> Your nursery is gorgeous!! I havent forgotten it, hehe. I meant sickly sweet girly girly ones.

yeah thats true...I think I am too funky for the sickly sweet stuff..
do you think you will go all pink yourself?
However I did add pink flower and heart shaped pillows on the bed and also found a pink tiny teddy blanket for the daybed also!! tee hee..getting more pink as the days go by!


----------



## Hannaaisha

If I'm having a girl then since I'm a girly girl myself I will probably go for the full on pink princess theme. Have to wait and see in 3 weeks. I think I'm having a boy though so blue and green in that case.


----------



## jessabella

I cant wait to find out what you are having...I know it will be princess city too if its a girl..and will be lovely


----------



## Hannaaisha

:) thanks, I will also buy the hot pink bugaboo fabric on the sly and change it when my OH is sleeping muahaha.


----------



## mommyB

memes12 said:


> Here is what I purchased.
> 
> With the bedding set I only purchased the 4 pc set, an extra crib shit, valances, 3 pc wall art and the blanket. I am going to buy espresso wicker baskets for the changer and an espresso wicker laundry basket. Also, the walls are already a beige color which I am going to keep the same. As for the lamp, I have found a touch lamp that is a beige/creamy color, which will be great for late night diaper changing/feedings. And I am still deciding on the dresser which will also be espresso and the glider/rocking chair which is on my registry. I may also buy letters to spell out her name and hang those on the wall too. Other than that, Im finished with decor and furniture! Her nursery is a small room and I definitely don't want to over due it.
> 
> Yay, I finally made up my mind!!
> (Click the picture to make it larger)
> View attachment 116366
> View attachment 116367

We both have great taste! How much did you pay for your crib set? Here in Canada they were charging $199 CAD. So I ordered it off of an American website and paid only $125. It was such a great deal. As well as the lamp and mobile. I love the girl version as well, and my friend told me because the elephants trunk is up it means good luck. :)


----------



## memes12

I paid $209 for the 4pc set, 2 window valances, 3pc wall art, the blanket and an extra crib sheet. The crib set by itself was $121. Free shipping and no sales tax!

I had already purchased a different elephant themed set but was looking for rugs one day and stumbled across the one that matches our sets! Immediately decided to return the one I have now! I agree, both the pink and blue are adorable.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/341798-my-nursery-done-pic-heavy.html


----------



## memes12

Louppey said:


> I'm so hoping to post a proper picture in this thread soon :haha:
> 
> DH & I are painting the nursery at the moment, just magnolia as we're team :yellow: and FX we will be ordering our carpets soon :dance:
> 
> In the meantime though, I was really naughty yesterday and ordered the nursery furniture... it's the cotbed, wardrobe and dresser/changer.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive on Saturday :dance:

That is a beautiful set! What bedding have you decided to go with?


----------



## memes12

This neutral set from Target is so adorable!

https://www.target.com/Summer-Infan..._brand-bin&searchRank=reviewrank&frombrowse=1

If anyone goes with this set, please post pictures!


----------



## Hannaaisha

PrayinForBaby your nursery is so nice, could you be the most organized mum in the world?? I love it and u did a tree!! thats what I'm going to do.. I love the scan pic with everyones comments. I might steal that idea. xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely nurseries everyone! I can't wait until DH finishes ours!!


----------



## jessabella

Okay hanna this is for you!! hahah

So I tried to add a little more pink to the room and also try to hide our ugly spare bed that is in the room...I was attempting to get hot pink pillows with a nice quilt that I found..but then I saw these pink pillows for £1.50 each if I bought 4 of them..so I did. I then got the me2u blanket for £5. I thought this was a deal I coudlnt give up...but now that I have I dont know if I love it or not..I think Im just so indecisive with this nursery business..anyway let me know what you girls think ..or any advice!
oh I put a before and after photos :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







frontroom looking before bedding.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 78









spare bed.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 71









sparebed2.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 69


----------



## Hannaaisha

me likeeee lolol, I especially like because it was a bargain as well. xx


----------



## Jolene

I really like the pink as it brightens up the room! I think it's looking great Jess :)

The seamstress came over last night to do measurements for the moses basket trimmings, couch cover, side table cloth, tie backs, etc. We can only go next Saturday to look for fabric but I'm so excited that there is progress :dance:


----------



## jessabella

yayay cant wait to see your photos!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks, me too, lol. I'm so excited about the moses basket but if it works out too expensive I probably won't be able to have it done :( My hubby reckons it's a waste if the baby will only sleep in it for 4-5 months.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thanks Hanaaisha. Yeh, I wasnt planning on doing the sickly sweet girl girl thing, but I figured that I would have loved having that as a little girl, and so my LO will too.. and if not, then when she is older she can say "mummy I hate it" and we will change it! Lol.

Also, OH loves the idea of it being very girly... which Im very surprised about as he was desperate for a little boy.. and I never thought hed be right into all the girly things, but I was proven wrong :D

And I LOVE murals, but neither OH or I are at all good at art or anything, so that is a no go for us, but I definitely say go for it! *wishes she could paint!*


Jessabella, your nursery is BEAUTIFUL! I love tatty teddy.. but he is too expensive for us :D Lol.

Everyone has gorgeous nurseries!


----------



## Angelkissiz

I thought I would share my nursery , I have a 20 month old, and am pregnant with another boy this baby is due on my sons 2nd birthday, they will be sharing a room when the little one is 8 weeks, tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 90









031.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 93









034.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 80


----------



## RileysMummy

Angelkissiz said:


> I thought I would share my nursery , I have a 20 month old, and am pregnant with another boy this baby is due on my sons 2nd birthday, they will be sharing a room when the little one is 8 weeks, tell me what you think

love it, ive never seen a mickey themed nursery before :thumbup: x


----------



## memes12

Aww, my son was obsessed with Mickey Mouse for the longest time! He would have loved it.


----------



## jane23

jessabella said:


> Okay hanna this is for you!! hahah
> 
> So I tried to add a little more pink to the room and also try to hide our ugly spare bed that is in the room...I was attempting to get hot pink pillows with a nice quilt that I found..but then I saw these pink pillows for £1.50 each if I bought 4 of them..so I did. I then got the me2u blanket for £5. I thought this was a deal I coudlnt give up...but now that I have I dont know if I love it or not..I think Im just so indecisive with this nursery business..anyway let me know what you girls think ..or any advice!
> oh I put a before and after photos :shrug:

Love it hun....very nice :thumbup:
Will be looking in to getting me 2 you bits just like you again LOVE IT :haha: x


----------



## Hannaaisha

Its suprising that men are actually quite into the girly thing sometimes, if you want a mural you can find a pic you like on the internet and draw squares on it then scale it up onto your wall and draw the squares and fill them in then the painting part is easy just keep it simple. I'm not into the whole plain bedroom idea for children I don't think its stimulating enough just a bit dull got to inject a bit of colour!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hannaaisha said:


> I really like these two

Where did you see the one with the rabbit?? I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Nessicle

everyone's nurseries are looking so fabulous!! 

Jessabella your nursery is so light and bright! I adore the Me to You stuff and the pink definitely brightens it up! 

I was just reading back the posts about closets - man I wish we had those over here!! I have two wardrobes taking up space in bubs nursery, we can only fit OH's drawers and wardobe in our room so I have to share a room with bubs for my clothes so there's my drawers and wardrobe in there it's sucky!! Hardly any room to move!


----------



## Catters

So happy -- I just finished the bedding and will be starting on the wall this weekend. It's a bit unconventional for a girl, but I just really loved the colors...Every time I think of Madelyn, I see ginger/light orange/golds .. not sure why, but I do. Don't look TOOO closely as I am FAR from 'seamstress of the year', but it was fun to pick the fabric out and create this for her. I'm sure she won't care WHAT it looks like, but it makes me happy to look at it. :flower:

Not sure if you can see the link -- but worth a try.

https://madelynblackford.shutterfly.com/


----------



## jessabella

ohhhh its so lovely..I would love to have something like that ...but hubby said we must have some pinks in there! tee he..why didnt I think of making bedding with my own print..silly Jessa!haha..keep us updated


----------



## Jolene

That's so special Catters. It's nice to have made something special for you little one! I started crocheting a blanket but I'm too impatient so I'm giving it to a friend to complete, lol.


----------



## CaptainMummy

That is absolutely gorgeous Catters! 

Too bad I cant do anything like that!!


----------



## Catters

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous Catters!
> 
> Too bad I cant do anything like that!!

Aww.. thank you (and honestly, if *I* can, YOU can.. trust me!!)! Again, I know it's totally unconventional for a girl, but I really do LOVE those colors for her. I did find some burnt orange minkee/minky fabric on Etsy, so going to finish it off with a minkee/minky blanket for her... 

And don't laugh, but now I'm working on some little owls that are made of felt -- like the ones in the picture but more of the orange, brown, gold and turquoise in her bedding to create a mobile. I found a bit of gnarly wood with lots of twists and turns in it, cleaned it up and figured I'd hang the tiny owls (and maybe a tree or two) off of it for a mobile in her nursery.. :dohh: I think I started on her nursery too early.. too much time for 'tweaking'.... :haha: 

https://myfirstbaby.lissylane.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/owls.jpg


----------



## Mizze

Oh they are lovely Catters! 

Mizze


----------



## Tea Monster

OMG i love those owls!!! They are really lovely! Do you have instructions or are you just copying the picture????


----------



## Catters

I sent you a message Tea.. but I copied the pictures (lame, I know..) but I just drew out the size on some paper (made a pattern) and went from there.. felt is pretty forgiving actually and I've already finished a few.. I even embellished a bit and added some 'breast feathers' (just some cut up upside down triangles, layered)... you can pretty much do whatever you want with them.. then I started thinking.. "you can make ANYTHING out of felt! hmmm...." ... i think these owls have created a monster in me. :haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

you are really inspiring me to try something like that Catters! I am struggling to find bedding that I really like that isnt soo expensive.. so I may have a go at something... and if it doesnt work out... oh well! Lol.

Those owls are so amazing though! 

Can I ask, where is a good place to look for nice fabrics?


----------



## Catters

MrsMurphy2Be -- I looked online (and I totally understand about the expensive bit.. some of the group bedding prices are INSANE and then I couldn't find one that I really, REALLY liked!) and found something that I liked, then started the hunt for the colors I wanted.. I went on Ebay/Etsy and to Walmart. I bought the felt for the owls at our local hobby store and it was 50% off.

You want to know how easy and inexpensive it was to make? Don't tell anyone though .. :haha:... all I did was take an older bedding set that was given to me (bumper, comforter, dust ruffle) and literally sewed/covered it. Seriously.. easy peasy.. I showed another pregnant friend of mine what I was doing and she was shocked at how easy I was making it look -- she went to a second hand kids store and bought a bedding set for $20, took it home, washed it and is currently covering the set with fabric she picked out!!! 

There are no patterns to cut, you can stuff it more if you want, and you have an instant filler so no cotton batting to buy.. just buy the fabric in the colors you like, measure the older bedding, cut the fabric, sew it to fit and there you have it! *Again, if I can do it, anyone can... I say go for it!! *:thumbup: (and if you ever need a person to cheer you on while you work on it, you can always msg me!! :wohoo:)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Catters said:


> MrsMurphy2Be -- I looked online (and I totally understand about the expensive bit.. some of the group bedding prices are INSANE and then I couldn't find one that I really, REALLY liked!) and found something that I liked, then started the hunt for the colors I wanted.. I went on Ebay/Etsy and to Walmart. I bought the felt for the owls at our local hobby store and it was 50% off.
> 
> You want to know how easy and inexpensive it was to make? Don't tell anyone though .. :haha:... all I did was take an older bedding set that was given to me (bumper, comforter, dust ruffle) and literally sewed/covered it. Seriously.. easy peasy.. I showed another pregnant friend of mine what I was doing and she was shocked at how easy I was making it look -- she went to a second hand kids store and bought a bedding set for $20, took it home, washed it and is currently covering the set with fabric she picked out!!!
> 
> There are no patterns to cut, you can stuff it more if you want, and you have an instant filler so no cotton batting to buy.. just buy the fabric in the colors you like, measure the older bedding, cut the fabric, sew it to fit and there you have it! *Again, if I can do it, anyone can... I say go for it!! *:thumbup: (and if you ever need a person to cheer you on while you work on it, you can always msg me!! :wohoo:)

wow... I am now definitely going to try this! Will go out at the weekend and try to find some nice fabrics. If anything, at least it will keep me busy for a while.. as I have been so bored recently coz Im not working. 
Once I get started, I shall definitely keep you updated. 
Thanks for the idea,and I hope mine turns out half as good as yours! :thumbup:


----------



## Catters

^^ FANTASTIC! I look forward to hearing from you as you progress in your 'bedding venture'! I promise, you'll find it easier than you initially thought! 

(Side note: When I was out felt shopping, I did pick up a bit extra as it was 50% off and I'm making a black faced SHEEP (like the pic), just to see how he turns out! I LOVE FELT NOW! You can make ANYTHING with this stuff! Your mobile ideas could honestly, be ENDLESS! Dragons, birds, farm animals, cats, dogs, shapes, etc... endless, I say.. endless!)

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xgwbpF4rEGU/SeOslhKh8yI/AAAAAAAAAB8/9_E4baWhmW4/s400/p3-e9.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

Havent done anything else... but we DID build the chest of drawers!! They look so lonely in the nursery on their own.. but they are lovely and solid!

Hopefully do the wardrobe or cotbed tomorrow :D


----------



## Catters

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Havent done anything else... but we DID build the chest of drawers!! They look so lonely in the nursery on their own.. but they are lovely and solid!
> 
> Hopefully do the wardrobe or cotbed tomorrow :D

:haha: Awesome!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay we're moving tomorrow and then we can finally set up the nursery with what we have...
We don't have any bedding for the cot yet though.... and we're not painting (as we live in an army house and need to hand it back in the same condition as we got it, and we're not sure how long we'll be living there, so that would be a bit of a pain) But we might put up a border.... 
Once we've sorted it I'll put a picture up, of how the progress is coming along.... 
Won't be till after the 14th of october though, cause my dad made us a changing unit and I won't be getting that till they come over to England :)


----------



## pixydust

here's ours :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 124


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

pixydust said:


> here's ours :)

I love it! x


----------



## Hannaaisha

I love it, its so modern and bright.


----------



## charliekitty

pixydust said:


> here's ours :)

how lovely!!! =D =D =D


----------



## booker1981

pixydust said:


> here's ours :)



I love it!!!

Where did you get all tour bits and pieces from?


----------



## pixydust

booker1981 said:


> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> here's ours :)
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!!
> 
> Where did you get all tour bits and pieces from?Click to expand...

all over really lol... but a lot of the bright colored stuff came from Ikea :)


----------



## Hannaaisha

Since I went to Denmark I'm obsessed with Scandinavian style they have it spot on, they care about the environment and allergies etc. Its the way forward. & with Ikea you can't go wrong really.


----------



## gemm

Wow! Pixiedust yours is amazing!! :)


----------



## booker1981

Great, it looks fantastic. I havent brought anything yet. Going to wait for my 20 week scan then i will probably go mad with shopping!!! x


----------



## alynn6758

Ok, here's the progress we've made so far on our nursery...we still have a few things left to do before we start bringing in the furniture and baby stuff...we have to do some more touch ups here and there, replace carpet, finish closet, paint door, and spackle and touch up with paint in spots you can't really see in these pics...but here are some pics so you get and idea, and I've included a link to the bedding set that was the inspiration for this room, oh I will be doing some stenciling on the brown sections on the bottom...will post updates soon. https://www.amazon.com/Boutique-Bea...UTF8&coliid=I3I3PYGFDNO88U&colid=IMIBVCTHJWQZ
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0011.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0012.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0006.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0015.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0005.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RileysMummy

alynn6758 said:


> Ok, here's the progress we've made so far on our nursery...we still have a few things left to do before we start bringing in the furniture and baby stuff...we have to do some more touch ups here and there, replace carpet, finish closet, paint door, and spackle and touch up with paint in spots you can't really see in these pics...but here are some pics so you get and idea, and I've included a link to the bedding set that was the inspiration for this room, oh I will be doing some stenciling on the brown sections on the bottom...will post updates soon. https://www.amazon.com/Boutique-Bea...UTF8&coliid=I3I3PYGFDNO88U&colid=IMIBVCTHJWQZ

Wow interesting choice of colours but it works so well :thumbup: xx


----------



## alynn6758

RileysMummy said:


> alynn6758 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, here's the progress we've made so far on our nursery...we still have a few things left to do before we start bringing in the furniture and baby stuff...we have to do some more touch ups here and there, replace carpet, finish closet, paint door, and spackle and touch up with paint in spots you can't really see in these pics...but here are some pics so you get and idea, and I've included a link to the bedding set that was the inspiration for this room, oh I will be doing some stenciling on the brown sections on the bottom...will post updates soon. https://www.amazon.com/Boutique-Bea...UTF8&coliid=I3I3PYGFDNO88U&colid=IMIBVCTHJWQZ
> 
> Wow interesting choice of colours but it works so well :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

thanks, I just wanted something neutral but like a Zen theme, or earth tones, calming tones. I may change the green to pink, if we find out its a girl. lol but then i'll have to change the bedding. lol


----------



## memes12

I found an awesome website that has hundreds of nursery photos! 

Gallery.projectnursery.com


----------



## hayz1981

any more nurseries?? I love this thread and don't want it to disappear (and yes, I know I'm not even in second tri anymore!!).

Our cot got delivered today, so we'll be finishing our nursery this weekend after which I'll post pics!


----------



## lovealittle1

We are also setting up the nursery this week-end so I will post pics as soon as I can :happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

still waiting for carpet :(


----------



## gemm

alynn yours is amazing!! i really like the colour scheme! i think it will work really well for both genders!! :) :flow: 

The bedding set is gorgeous!! :)


----------



## Jolene

Catters, you inspired me to go out and buy felt. Well my butterflied aren't nearly as adorable as your owls but here they are. I also attempted a tag toy.......
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1019.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 33









DSCF1011.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## blessed

i love the butterflies! You guys are good! I own a sewing machine, but it has collected dust for years... :dohh:


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> Catters, you inspired me to go out and buy felt. Well my butterflied aren't nearly as adorable as your owls but here they are. I also attempted a tag toy.......

Those butterflies are fab! Did u hand stitch or machine stitch them?


----------



## Jolene

Thanks :) It's hand stitched Hodbert. It's called the blanket stitch - I googled it and it tells you exactly how to do it. I wish I had a sewing machine and knew how to use one!


----------



## gemabee

here's mine -
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
(i've posted this link bout 4 times now! )
x


----------



## Peachypoo

Jolene said:


> Catters, you inspired me to go out and buy felt. Well my butterflied aren't nearly as adorable as your owls but here they are. I also attempted a tag toy.......

oh wow they are beautiful... im gana make some....


----------



## alynn6758

gemm said:


> alynn yours is amazing!! i really like the colour scheme! i think it will work really well for both genders!! :) :flow:
> 
> The bedding set is gorgeous!! :)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it, I know its not the normal baby looking room, but once I get all the nursery furniture and bedding and all the accents and stenciling done plus the closet I know it will be really awesome...I can't wait to get it finished so I can post the final pics...we will be finishing up the closet by the end of this month, and hopefully the new carpet by next month...little by little, then we start bringing in the baby stuff...:):happydance:


----------



## alynn6758

gemabee said:


> here's mine -
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> (i've posted this link bout 4 times now! )
> x

Love it!!! totally want that changing table!!!


----------



## alynn6758

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> still waiting for carpet :(

me too...hopefully will get it soon...can't wait to get this room done, so I can get the furniture!


----------



## gemabee

alynn6758 said:


> gemabee said:
> 
> 
> here's mine -
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> (i've posted this link bout 4 times now! )
> x
> 
> Love it!!! totally want that changing table!!!Click to expand...

got that nd the toy box for £50 (both mama's nd papa's)... bargain!
x


----------



## alynn6758

gemabee said:


> alynn6758 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemabee said:
> 
> 
> here's mine -
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> (i've posted this link bout 4 times now! )
> x
> 
> Love it!!! totally want that changing table!!!Click to expand...
> 
> got that nd the toy box for £50 (both mama's nd papa's)... bargain!
> xClick to expand...


do you have a link? maybe I can find a style similar in the US.


----------



## gemabee

i got it second hand off ebay sorry hun... hence it only bein £50!
xx


----------



## alynn6758

gemabee said:


> i got it second hand off ebay sorry hun... hence it only bein £50!
> xx

oh gotcha! i need to check out ebay more often!


----------



## hodbert

Jolene said:


> Thanks :) It's hand stitched Hodbert. It's called the blanket stitch - I googled it and it tells you exactly how to do it. I wish I had a sewing machine and knew how to use one!

Thanks Jolene, I don't have a sewing machine so glad they are hand sewn, I may give them a try! :thumbup:


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, only got cot and glider in room so far, but we've just assembled cot and putting bedding in and I am very excited so wanted to share! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nursery small.jpg
File size: 172.3 KB
Views: 45









nursery small 2.jpg
File size: 125.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Catters

Jolene said:


> Catters, you inspired me to go out and buy felt. Well my butterflied aren't nearly as adorable as your owls but here they are. I also attempted a tag toy.......

EEK! Those are GORGEOUS! I LOVE THEM! Isn't felt fun!?! :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Finnlay is a lucky boy, gemabee!

Hodbert, it's looking beautiful so far. 

lol, Catters. 

I can't wait to post mine but I still have sooooo much to do.


----------



## Babeonthego

Heres mine :) Almost complete. Just waiting to sort out a light and blinds and a couple of little accessories :)


----------



## Kayley

awww thats proper cute babeonthego


----------



## Jolene

It's adorable Babeonthego!


----------



## alynn6758

awwww i love it @babyonthego Its so adoreable!


----------



## RileysMummy

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, only got cot and glider in room so far, but we've just assembled cot and putting bedding in and I am very excited so wanted to share! :happydance:

Absolutely love that hun :thumbup: x


----------



## sahrene1978

Love this thread!! Beautiful nurseries!! 

BUMP :)


----------



## Louppey

I can finally post in this thread :wohoo:

Here's my nursery, well the start of it anyways. Finally finished the painting yesterday, and we put up a few nic naks as well as setting some of our stuff out.

We still have carpets to go down, and the furniture to be put up but that will probably be in about a months time.

Let me know what you think :blush:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 72









2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 74









3.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 66









4.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 69









5.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 57


----------



## Louppey

And here's a couple more pics, cause BnB would only let me upload 5 at a time :blush:

Sorry !!
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 14









7.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Jolene

It's looking lovely Louppey :thumbup:


----------



## Louppey

Thank you Jolene :D


----------



## crazydiamond

Louppey said:


> I can finally post in this thread :wohoo:
> 
> Here's my nursery, well the start of it anyways. Finally finished the painting yesterday, and we put up a few nic naks as well as setting some of our stuff out.
> 
> We still have carpets to go down, and the furniture to be put up but that will probably be in about a months time.
> 
> Let me know what you think :blush:

It is lovely...I especially like the clock, we have that in our nursery too:thumbup: I think the M&P doodle pip range is adorable. We had a hard time choosing between that an Light of the Moon. In the end we went for the latter but with a few doodle pip bits.


----------



## Louppey

crazydiamond said:


> Louppey said:
> 
> 
> I can finally post in this thread :wohoo:
> 
> Here's my nursery, well the start of it anyways. Finally finished the painting yesterday, and we put up a few nic naks as well as setting some of our stuff out.
> 
> We still have carpets to go down, and the furniture to be put up but that will probably be in about a months time.
> 
> Let me know what you think :blush:
> 
> It is lovely...I especially like the clock, we have that in our nursery too:thumbup: I think the M&P doodle pip range is adorable. We had a hard time choosing between that an Light of the Moon. In the end we went for the latter but with a few doodle pip bits.Click to expand...

Thanks Crazydiamond!

I love all the m&p's stuff - I could just buy the whole shop LOL :haha:


----------



## alynn6758

What a beautiful nursery Louppey


----------



## Louppey

Thanks Alynn6758 :D


----------



## naomicourt

Yipee!! We have finished the nursery. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Louppey

Your nursery looks lovely naomi - very cute :D


----------



## hodbert

Loving your nurseries ladies, Naomi lovely to see yours at last :) I've got loads to do before mine is finished completely!


----------



## CaptainMummy

here is our furniture set, minus the cotbed.

It is the Prague set from Argos, only cost us £240, as we got it in the sale :D

We are very surprised with the quality, as it is completely solid! Also, the chest of drawers is alot bigger than we expected so we are very pleased with it. The wardrobe is just a nursery sized one, but it will definitely last a good few years, as its not tiny!

Here is what we plan on doing next...

- Carpet fitted (OHs dad keeps telling us he'll get us it "next week") GRR!
- Stickers on wall (we have mirrored hearts and stars)
- Shelves up
- Buy a roller blind!
- Build Cotbed

These are the next few steps we plan on... as soon as the carpet is in, we can do the rest straight away, so just waiting on OHs dad, which may take a while as he tends to put things off!
 



Attached Files:







nursery furniture.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## alynn6758

awwww I love that nursery naomi, there are so many creative and talented mommas on this site! I still have soooooo much to do before ours is ready for nursery paparazzi to photo! lol I will be turning into nursery paparazzi when its finished, pics everywhere! lol


----------



## alynn6758

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> here is our furniture set, minus the cotbed.
> 
> It is the Prague set from Argos, only cost us £240, as we got it in the sale :D
> 
> We are very surprised with the quality, as it is completely solid! Also, the chest of drawers is alot bigger than we expected so we are very pleased with it. The wardrobe is just a nursery sized one, but it will definitely last a good few years, as its not tiny!
> 
> Here is what we plan on doing next...
> 
> - Carpet fitted (OHs dad keeps telling us he'll get us it "next week") GRR!
> - Stickers on wall (we have mirrored hearts and stars)
> - Shelves up
> - Buy a roller blind!
> - Build Cotbed
> 
> These are the next few steps we plan on... as soon as the carpet is in, we can do the rest straight away, so just waiting on OHs dad, which may take a while as he tends to put things off!



we are waiting on carpet as well, then we can finish the closet and start brining in the baby furniture and decorations. can't wait! Lovely furniture by the way!


----------



## Hannaaisha

Mrs Murphy the colour of your nursery is making me very happy! lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hannaaisha said:


> Mrs Murphy the colour of your nursery is making me very happy! lol

hehe thanks hun, we have the 2 long walls that colour, and brilliant white on the end walls... its so bright! And i cant wait to see what it looks like when completed... we r knda making it up as we go along haha


----------



## Hannaaisha

Back to my favourite thread, just wanted to let you know I got my Barbie fairy lights and not for £15 for a fiver from Ebay. Woohoo
 



Attached Files:







41zCd984fbL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SIEGAL

naomicourt said:


> Yipee!! We have finished the nursery. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 122485
> 
> 
> View attachment 122486
> 
> 
> View attachment 122487
> 
> 
> View attachment 122488

That is so nice, in white! it looks so "pure." I have decided not to set up my nursery until after the baby is here --- so I am just going to get a bassinet for now, but I cant wait to decorate like all you ladies --- u have been giving me wonderful ideas


----------



## booker1981

naomicourt said:


> Yipee!! We have finished the nursery. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 122485
> 
> 
> View attachment 122486
> 
> 
> View attachment 122487
> 
> 
> View attachment 122488




Your nursery is BEAUTIFUL. I really love it. Please tell me where you got your furniture from? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsEngland

My working progress...still tonnes to do!

https://i54.tinypic.com/25z763d.jpg Her wardrobe.

https://i52.tinypic.com/1zdrlvr.jpg A canvas i'm working on for her.

https://i55.tinypic.com/xn4y9x.jpg Her wardrobe and you can see the colour of the painted wall the other walls will be papered.

https://i53.tinypic.com/1424tpk.jpg Her chest of drawers and the colour the walls at the minute which will be papered =)


----------



## Hannaaisha

Mrs England that is so nice, what colour paint did you use? That is the colour I want. I've got sweet sundae by dulux, crown fairy dust, Laura Ashley Shell as my testers.


----------



## MrsEngland

We used sorbet dulux paint, but we have cream walls before hand so it came out different to how it would of if the wall had been white.


----------



## MissYorkshire

Hiya

Just visiting from 3rd tri, I have just finnished my nursery today!
and thought you might wanna have a look

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=538755&id=517300353&l=f383d4da4f

thanks :D


----------



## Hannaaisha

So beautiful it made me feel emotional for some reason...! I love the bedding.


----------



## memes12

Lovely nurseries everyone! 

I ended up getting 2 sets of wall ledges that you can lean picture frames on or stuffed animals/trinkets. I'm still shopping around and trying to decide what look I want to go with. So far Ive found a cute dark brown bear and a collage picture frame. We hung up the valances not too long ago and the room is really starting to come together!

I will be ordering the dresser at the end of this month and the only items left to buy is the lamp and changing pad. I'm having a difficult time deciding on which lamp to purchase as I want it to be a touch lamp. It also has to be just the right size as her dresser will not be that big. Cant wait to get it finished!


----------



## Jolene

MissYorkshire, that nursery is lovely. I want the pink bouncer and butterfly photo frames and butterfly canvases. I'm jealous, lol. Can't find that over here :( Well done! Now just for the baby to come :)


----------



## SassyLou

Jessa said:


> I'm having triplets, so our nursery is going to have three cribs in it eventually.
> 
> Hubby put two of the three cribs together. We think we're going to put the third crib in our bedroom, but don't want to do that quite yet. We're going to leave it in the box and put it in the basement for now. Won't take hubby long to put it together when we need it.....he's already done two! :haha:
> 
> I haven't got any crib sheets yet, so it's just the mattress and mattress cover on it right now. I did buy cute crib skirts on eBay for $8 though! I love that they match each other, plus they match the colours that we're using.
> 
> We had painted the walls yellow a couple years ago in preparation for the first baby that we lost, so that part was already done. We had the carpets cleaned yesterday afternoon in the house so that things would be fresh and disinfected for when the babies arrive (plus, we had to get rid of any leftover residue from our cat that we had to put down a couple months ago because it started pooping everywhere!).
> 
> In our house, the nursery is right next to the master bedroom so it works out perfectly.
> 
> So, here's before shots with the room empty:
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2rp7k7m.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/35mp3qs.jpg
> 
> I bought the pictures on the wall in the two pictures below at Beall's Outlet stores in Florida a year or two ago when I was visiting my grandparents. I absolutely love them!
> 
> https://i31.tinypic.com/xqi72c.jpg
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2wexwzc.jpg
> 
> The little rocking chair was hubby's from when he was a kid. His Mom was going to get rid of it a couple years ago because it was broken in a couple places. I took it and gave it to my Dad who's awesome with woodworking and he made it as good as new and refinished it. It's perfect now!
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/zn2169.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/95tnk9.jpg
> 
> The empty space along the wall between the crib and the door will fit the third crib perfectly when we set it up.
> 
> https://i26.tinypic.com/mw7frc.jpg
> 
> https://i29.tinypic.com/21cctvp.jpg

You've done it so nicely, love the pictures too.
What a beautiful room though even without everything in its gorgeous.
Good luck!


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies,

I have added baby's initial to the tag toy as I thought it looked like something was missing but the 'm' came out skew, lol. I also made a mobile. The colors are white, pink and navy (it came out really dark on the photo)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1038.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 21









DSCF1045.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 27









DSCF1049.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mrs IKW

Our little nursery is now finished!!! :) Its very girly! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BNB 13.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 41









BNB 6.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 40









BNB 5.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 42









BNB 9.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 30









BNB 11.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## alynn6758

Lovely nurseries ladies!


----------



## blessed

everyones are so beautiful!


----------



## hodbert

Love the nursery Mrs IKW, especially the name on the wall, so pretty!

Jolene, as always loving the felt items! How did you do the hoop of the mobile and how did you hang it? I am totally stealing ideas! :haha:


----------



## happigail

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5059989587_e43b819bef_o.jpg


----------



## Jolene

Go ahead Hodbert. I am so proud of my mobile. It looks better in the nursery than on the photo though. I used the inner hoop of an embroidery hoop, cut strips of felt and wrapped it around. I used felt strips to hang it as well. It was so much fun to make!

Happigail and Mrs IKW, congrats on stunning nurseries!


----------



## Anababe

You all have beautiful nurseries. My house isnt big enough at the moment for a nursery but hopefully once i move i can start on one for my little girl. So excited! Just need to find another place to live first :dohh:


----------



## alynn6758

happigail said:


> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5059989587_e43b819bef_o.jpg

Love it!!!


----------



## happigail

alynn6758 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5059989587_e43b819bef_o.jpg
> 
> Love it!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!! It was quite a challenge!!! This is it before with the after: 
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5035629415_16248535d4.jpg


----------



## Anababe

Happigail - You've done a great job, what a beautiful room :)

Yey im so happy, finally had confirmation on my new house this morning, it needs some work doing which is being done before i move in but should be ready to go from next weekend! I can actually start looking at nursery things now :happydance:

The room that will be the nursery is tiny, just a little box room but it will be big enough for what we need in it. Im so excited :D

I will get pictures as im doing it :)


----------



## Pippasdvision

Oh my goodness that is a stunning bedroom wow!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Jessa &#8211; I love your nursery! What an absolutely gorgeous room to have to be able to use &#8211; that bay window is beautiful and lets in so much light.

Happigail &#8211; your nursery is adorable too :D the difference in the before and after is amazing that must&#8217;ve taken so much work.


----------



## alynn6758

Wow that's a big difference!!! I will post before and after pics of our nursery, as soon as I can...we're at a stand still till we can get the carpet done, then things should move more quickly...hoping by November sometime it should be completed. :)


----------



## SilasLove

Great job Happigail!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, here's my crafty things so far:

My butterfly (not as good as Jolene's)

My bunting

My knitted teddybear - he just needs a face!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1107.JPG
File size: 175.4 KB
Views: 8









DSCF1104.JPG
File size: 102.1 KB
Views: 8









DSCF1105.JPG
File size: 167.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## blessed

I love the teddy! you knitted that yourself??


----------



## hodbert

blessed said:


> I love the teddy! you knitted that yourself??

Thank you! :blush: It wasnt that hard really, just followed a pattern. I used to knit all sorts of dolls and things when I was young so it's very similar to doing those. Although I am finding that too much knitting gives me rib ache...weird.


----------



## blessed

I have no skills.. I need to learn how to DO SOMETHING! hahah... Your crafts are adorable :) I get rib aches from sleeping on my side :dohh:


----------



## mummybear2011

here's mine, we're team yellow so had to go for unisex colours but we love it!!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 50









pic2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 48









pic3.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 45









pic4.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 55









pic5.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## hodbert

^^ aww I love the decals, they're so cute!


----------



## blessed

lovely!


----------



## impatient1

They are all so lovely!


----------



## Angel_dust

Aww, such gorgeous nursarys! As of today, ours is in the process of being decorated so have taken some before shots (vile vivid pink with hole in the wall and ripped paint stained carpet) and will take some more to post here when its all finished. Looks better already now one wall is papered and the hole is filled in.
We werent responsible for the decoration, we only moved here a few weeks back and the people who lived here before had let the place run down into a right mess. Am planning on bright colourful jungle animals and hoping my arty bro in law will paint a nice mural on one wall for our lil man.


----------



## SilasLove

Lovely nursery mummybear! I love the little birds.


----------



## minibeast

lovely looking nurseries in here. here's a couple of pics of a chest of drawers i sanded down and painted for our little girl's room. got the new handles for it too.. we don't move into our new flat for another couple of weeks, i can't wait to get busy doing it up!!
 



Attached Files:







chest1.jpg
File size: 123.9 KB
Views: 19









chest2.jpg
File size: 132.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## stuffed

I should not have looked at this thread...I'm now itching to get started....I'm only 15 weeks lol Might have to do some window shopping for the time being.
There are some great (very stealable) ideas here, can't wait.


----------



## blessed

minibeast that chest is PRECIOUS!! Good work!


----------



## MummyJen

I feel so far behind! Hubby went away for work about 3 weeks ago and I said I wouldn't do any baby buying until he got back. I have only brought bottles so I have been good :) We have decided which room will be the nursery but now we need to empty it, repaint and buy some furniture! So much to do and I have no idea what I want the nursery to look like. You shall be my inspiration ladies :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

Some lovely nursery pictures

I cant wait to start planning our nursery - in 3 weeks when i have the gender scan i can start to plan & shop


----------



## Eltjuh

Whoohoo I finally took some pictures of our nursery... Still waiting for the changing unit, which we'll get tomorrow, but couldn't wait to stick some pictures up. We don't have any bedding for the cot yet and we're not gonna do any painting (as we live in a military house and don't wanna have the hassle of painting it all back before we move out and it looks fine to me like this... ) I'm gonna be doing a Mr Men cross-stitch to put on the wall and the miffy height chart is gonna be mounted and put on the wall aswell, so I guess that'll be ok :)

The moses basket is gonna be in our bedroom when he's born, but the nursery is attatched to our bedroom with double doors (so we can see the cot from the bed) so he wouldn't be far away anyway if we'd have him in the nursery.

Anyway here are some pictures, once we got the changing unit and some bedding and that I'll put some more pictures up. I'm just really excited 

Ps. I made the miffy on the bodysuit myself, same goes for the miffy height chart.
 



Attached Files:







68722_1656013197470_1151292799_1844614_1022262_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 29









41069_1597779461663_1151292799_1719803_506814_n.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 23









44971_1656046158294_1151292799_1844655_5257640_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 27









72143_1656046238296_1151292799_1844656_3860708_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 31









72143_1656046278297_1151292799_1844657_4591127_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Eltjuh

here's one more picture....
 



Attached Files:







72143_1656046318298_1151292799_1844658_2084724_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Staceysparkle

Eltjuh said:


> Whoohoo I finally took some pictures of our nursery... Still waiting for the changing unit, which we'll get tomorrow, but couldn't wait to stick some pictures up. We don't have any bedding for the cot yet and we're not gonna do any painting (as we live in a military house and don't wanna have the hassle of painting it all back before we move out and it looks fine to me like this... ) I'm gonna be doing a Mr Men cross-stitch to put on the wall and the miffy height chart is gonna be mounted and put on the wall aswell, so I guess that'll be ok :)
> 
> The moses basket is gonna be in our bedroom when he's born, but the nursery is attatched to our bedroom with double doors (so we can see the cot from the bed) so he wouldn't be far away anyway if we'd have him in the nursery.
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures, once we got the changing unit and some bedding and that I'll put some more pictures up. I'm just really excited
> 
> Ps. I made the miffy on the bodysuit myself, same goes for the miffy height chart.

Aww how cute I love miffy :)


----------



## Jolene

Eltjuh, that's so cute. How did you apply Miffy? Is it an iron on or embroidered?


----------



## hodbert

Loving the Miffy things, Eltjuh!


----------



## Eltjuh

Jolene said:


> Eltjuh, that's so cute. How did you apply Miffy? Is it an iron on or embroidered?

I stitched it on with waste canvas, so you basically just make a cross stitch (but also go through the cotton) and then you pull the waste canvas out once it's done... so you have to make sure you stitch quite tight...


----------



## SilasLove

Very cute! x


----------



## Eltjuh

haha we had a miffy invasion yesterday... My parents came over from Holland (where they live, and I used to aswell) and they brought LOADS of miffy toys and a bouncy chair and stuff... so our house is now one big miffy central haha  And we were planning on going for Zeddy & Parsnip (from m&p) guess we'll have to combine them somehow  I'll put pictures up later when I can get some..


----------



## lovealittle1

Here is our :yellow: nursery so far
 



Attached Files:







nursery3.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 62









nursery4.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 43









nursery5.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 41









nursery6.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 39









nursery7.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## ellieb31

Lovealittle1, your nursery looks absolutely gorgeous, nice and calming for baby.

I can't wait to get cracking with our nursery but I'm holding off until our gender scan which is 3 1/2 weeks away still. I love looking on here for inspiration though!


----------



## PixieBelle

Eltjuh said:


> haha we had a miffy invasion yesterday... My parents came over from Holland (where they live, and I used to aswell) and they brought LOADS of miffy toys and a bouncy chair and stuff... so our house is now one big miffy central haha  And we were planning on going for Zeddy & Parsnip (from m&p) guess we'll have to combine them somehow  I'll put pictures up later when I can get some..

Do you also get told off for calling it Miffy and not Nijntje? OH gets really upset despite me having told him several times hat I can't just change it in my head that I know that little bunny as Miffy!!


----------



## stuffed

lovealittle1 said:


> Here is our :yellow: nursery so far

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

PixieBelle said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> haha we had a miffy invasion yesterday... My parents came over from Holland (where they live, and I used to aswell) and they brought LOADS of miffy toys and a bouncy chair and stuff... so our house is now one big miffy central haha  And we were planning on going for Zeddy & Parsnip (from m&p) guess we'll have to combine them somehow  I'll put pictures up later when I can get some..
> 
> Do you also get told off for calling it Miffy and not Nijntje? OH gets really upset despite me having told him several times hat I can't just change it in my head that I know that little bunny as Miffy!!Click to expand...

Nah I'm alright, my hubby calls her Miffy, so I do when I'm with him, but if I'm speaking Dutch I call her Nijntje :)

Are you Dutch aswell???? Or is your OH???


----------



## Jolene

Hi Girls, long time no chat! I had my moses basket covered and absolutely love it and had to share the pics. My nursery is coming on slowly but it's getting there :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1068.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 22









DSCF1071.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Loving the nurseries & baby stuff :) i cant wait to do mine, will probs start after xmas & will be hitting the january sales for all the furniture :D


----------



## alynn6758

beautiful nurseries, and accessories ladies!!! we still have a long way to go...but we will be working on the closet this weekend...I can't wait to finally be able to post the final product hopefully by christmas! :)


----------



## littlebean10

love the monkey one! We have just started on ours its jungle theme wanted to paint some jungle animals on the walls does anyone know what kind of paints to use? Want kind of pastel colours xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Hey girls I 'promised' I was gonna put some pics up once my parents had been here and 'delivered' our changing unit and play pen... They also took a whole army of Miffy toys for us, so you'll see a lot of that.... 

Here you go!!! (I'm hoping to get a different cover for the little bear-mattress thingy in the playpen, might be hard to spot with all the miffy's in it )

Oh and my dad made the changing unit himself :) I love it!!
 



Attached Files:







66201_1662611122414_1151292799_1857266_3166180_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 65









66946_1662611402421_1151292799_1857267_8265382_n.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 67









68802_1662611562425_1151292799_1857268_7191355_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 49


----------



## SP1306

Love this thread- can't wait to start mine!!!

xxx


----------



## alynn6758

Well ladies, change in nursery project agenda, we are switching from working on the closet until the crib set is ordered and arrives, and since we've decided to go with a huge 11x7ft9in area rug and just a professional steam clean of the carpet, we can't finish the closet till the carpet is cleaned and rug is in place, and crib set is in place, soooo, we have decided to focus on the lower half of the wall, with painting on the vines, flowers, etc, once that is completed, we will move on to carpet and crib, then closet...so we got some of the vines painted on last night, hopefully all painting will be completed this weekend. Oh by the way I ordered the baby's bedding set, it should be in next week!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## crythreetears

The baby is sharing a room with me for right now, but he has his own side.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs004.snc4/33567_450867194627_505249627_5125645_6866699_n.jpg


----------



## Jolene

It looks lovely! Our LO will also spend the first few months with us - I don't want her out of my sight, lol. I think the nursery is just there right now for my entertainment!


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi ladies! I have been looking at this Nursery thread for months now, it has given me great ideas. yesterday was the 1st time I really looked at the baby store. I have a 2 bedroom apartment and for the first 6 months I want to keep the baby in the bedroom with me for health reasons. I was thinking of getting both a cradle (can be used until they are 6 months/35 lbs ish) to put in my bedroom and then a mini crib (which converts to a toddler bed) for the nursery (the door on the nursery is actually 1 wall that slides all the way open so its really like part of the living room if I open it). This way when the baby is napping during the day I don't have to keep running or staying in the bedroom? I can be in the living room. What do you think????


----------



## Eltjuh

SIEGAL said:


> Hi ladies! I have been looking at this Nursery thread for months now, it has given me great ideas. yesterday was the 1st time I really looked at the baby store. I have a 2 bedroom apartment and for the first 6 months I want to keep the baby in the bedroom with me for health reasons. I was thinking of getting both a cradle (can be used until they are 6 months/35 lbs ish) to put in my bedroom and then a mini crib (which converts to a toddler bed) for the nursery (the door on the nursery is actually 1 wall that slides all the way open so its really like part of the living room if I open it). This way when the baby is napping during the day I don't have to keep running or staying in the bedroom? I can be in the living room. What do you think????

Sounds good to me... sounds a bit like our nursery.
We're having the baby in a moses basket or the family crib/cradle next to our bed first. And then when he's big enough we'll have him in a cot in the nursery, but our nursery is attatched to our bedroom, with double doors which are always open at the moment.... And I can see the cot from our bed. So we can keep an eye on him from our bed  

How did you manage to stay out the baby store till now????? :shrug: As soon as I found out I was pregnant I just got drawn to the baby shops... I just HAVE to go in there even if I've been in there a week or couple of weeks before..... I can't help it... haha.


----------



## sairycake

I love this thread, so many great ideas! It's much too early for us to get started yet, although we're not going to find out the sex so are thinking of a gender neutral theme like The Very Hungry Caterpillar, lots of bright primary colours :)


----------



## alparen

Nursery is not even close to being done. So far we got the painting done well almost we ran out of tape and still need to paint the frame around the bedroom door. We also got the crib set up and made the bed for now until we buy a bedding set. But here it is so far :D I wanted mint green and chocolate brown paint I figured it was gender neutral and the hubby was so darned excited to paint I had to pick a color lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/12.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/DSCF2041.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/crib3.jpg

:cloud9::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lovely nurseries ladies!!!
xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well we almost have ours completed. Just waiting on the Mattress and then we can get a lovely bedding set. A few pics to go on walls, a rug and a new roller blind and then it will be done totally!

LO will be in with us for the first few months in her moses basket, but it makes me so excited just walking into her nursery!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0139.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 23









DSCF0140.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 22









DSCF0141.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 21









DSCF0142.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 19









DSCF0143.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KiansMummy

some gorgeous nurseries on here xx


----------



## SIEGAL

Eltjuh said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have been looking at this Nursery thread for months now, it has given me great ideas. yesterday was the 1st time I really looked at the baby store. I have a 2 bedroom apartment and for the first 6 months I want to keep the baby in the bedroom with me for health reasons. I was thinking of getting both a cradle (can be used until they are 6 months/35 lbs ish) to put in my bedroom and then a mini crib (which converts to a toddler bed) for the nursery (the door on the nursery is actually 1 wall that slides all the way open so its really like part of the living room if I open it). This way when the baby is napping during the day I don't have to keep running or staying in the bedroom? I can be in the living room. What do you think????
> 
> Sounds good to me... sounds a bit like our nursery.
> We're having the baby in a moses basket or the family crib/cradle next to our bed first. And then when he's big enough we'll have him in a cot in the nursery, but our nursery is attatched to our bedroom, with double doors which are always open at the moment.... And I can see the cot from our bed. So we can keep an eye on him from our bed
> 
> How did you manage to stay out the baby store till now????? :shrug: As soon as I found out I was pregnant I just got drawn to the baby shops... I just HAVE to go in there even if I've been in there a week or couple of weeks before..... I can't help it... haha.Click to expand...

ooh, thanks. I did some more research and most cribs only go to 20-25 lbs so hopefully that will last till baby is almost 6 months as a crib will not fit through my bedroom door. It would need to be assembled/disassembled every time. I am dying to do my nursery but my parents won't let me (tradition - not to bring anything home until after birth). But since we don't live in a place that is used to people who do that and cribs take 6-8 weeks I am going to start shopping soon and just ship it to my parents apt (they live in same apt building) and keep it in boxes :cry: If anyone can find a crib (american store) with a weight for a 6 months old let me know.


----------



## SmileyShazza

lovealittle1 said:


> Here is our :yellow: nursery so far

Lovealittle I adore your nursery  absolutely love the tree and monkey on the wall did you paint those on or are they stickers or a stencil?



alparen said:


> Nursery is not even close to being done. So far we got the painting done well almost we ran out of tape and still need to paint the frame around the bedroom door. We also got the crib set up and made the bed for now until we buy a bedding set. But here it is so far :D I wanted mint green and chocolate brown paint I figured it was gender neutral and the hubby was so darned excited to paint I had to pick a color lol
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/crib3.jpg

Alparen your crib/cot is lovely I really like the shape and style of it :) Gorgeous colour youve picked for the walls in your nursery too.


----------



## Ang3l

Mines isn't finished yet but im happy with the way its turning out so far:

https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=DSCF1262.jpg


----------



## Jolene

It's looking lovely Ang3l :)


----------



## Ang3l

Thanks :)


----------



## lovealittle1

SmileyShazza said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Here is our :yellow: nursery so far
> 
> Lovealittle I adore your nursery  absolutely love the tree and monkey on the wall did you paint those on or are they stickers or a stencil?
> 
> 
> 
> alparen said:
> 
> 
> Nursery is not even close to being done. So far we got the painting done well almost we ran out of tape and still need to paint the frame around the bedroom door. We also got the crib set up and made the bed for now until we buy a bedding set. But here it is so far :D I wanted mint green and chocolate brown paint I figured it was gender neutral and the hubby was so darned excited to paint I had to pick a color lol
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/crib3.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Alparen your crib/cot is lovely I really like the shape and style of it :) Gorgeous colour youve picked for the walls in your nursery too.Click to expand...

It is a vinyl wall decal. I cannot take credit for putting it up DH did all the hard work.


----------



## stickylizard

Jessa said:


> I'm having triplets, so our nursery is going to have three cribs in it eventually.
> 
> Hubby put two of the three cribs together. We think we're going to put the third crib in our bedroom, but don't want to do that quite yet. We're going to leave it in the box and put it in the basement for now. Won't take hubby long to put it together when we need it.....he's already done two! :haha:
> 
> I haven't got any crib sheets yet, so it's just the mattress and mattress cover on it right now. I did buy cute crib skirts on eBay for $8 though! I love that they match each other, plus they match the colours that we're using.
> 
> We had painted the walls yellow a couple years ago in preparation for the first baby that we lost, so that part was already done. We had the carpets cleaned yesterday afternoon in the house so that things would be fresh and disinfected for when the babies arrive (plus, we had to get rid of any leftover residue from our cat that we had to put down a couple months ago because it started pooping everywhere!).
> 
> In our house, the nursery is right next to the master bedroom so it works out perfectly.
> 
> So, here's before shots with the room empty:
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2rp7k7m.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/35mp3qs.jpg
> 
> I bought the pictures on the wall in the two pictures below at Beall's Outlet stores in Florida a year or two ago when I was visiting my grandparents. I absolutely love them!
> 
> https://i31.tinypic.com/xqi72c.jpg
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2wexwzc.jpg
> 
> The little rocking chair was hubby's from when he was a kid. His Mom was going to get rid of it a couple years ago because it was broken in a couple places. I took it and gave it to my Dad who's awesome with woodworking and he made it as good as new and refinished it. It's perfect now!
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/zn2169.jpg
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/95tnk9.jpg
> 
> The empty space along the wall between the crib and the door will fit the third crib perfectly when we set it up.
> 
> https://i26.tinypic.com/mw7frc.jpg
> 
> https://i29.tinypic.com/21cctvp.jpg

I LOVE your nursery because we're going for jungle theme-are you in the Uk? Where did you get that rug? And the big butterfly? And the wall hangings?? I adore them all xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I can just imagine Jessa using that lovely nursery with her new triplets now :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

Now we know that he is a he we can start planning the nursery i look forward to contributing to this thread


----------



## babyanise

all your nurseries are beautiful:flower:


----------



## chelseaharvey

I got some bits in Mamas & Papas today so i have made a start on a theme LOL just need to clear the room, buy furniture etc, but i have made a start

https://gigglesmiledesigns.com.au/Store/images/scrapbookboysquilt.jpg

https://gigglesmiledesigns.com.au/Store/images/scrapbookboycushion.jpg

https://i.ebayimg.com/11/!BsWvuHwEGk~$(KGrHqUH-DkEvF!9wN-zBL3fF9oZr!~~_12.JPG

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/prodDetailMainT.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ZzPdcGW9L._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## Jolene

cute bedding! I love the cot bumper.


----------



## MommaCC

ive started buying a few bits we are going for the 'my favorite things' nursery range from Babies r us for the little man im so excited xox


----------



## MrsEngland

Finally finished!



https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs572.ash2/149434_1531535526227_1169925114_31257802_1911330_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs924.snc4/73763_1531535606229_1169925114_31257803_7999217_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs489.ash2/76263_1531535726232_1169925114_31257804_2622616_n.jpg Her toybox will go here when it arrives.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs563.ash2/148567_1531536086241_1169925114_31257807_7153014_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs244.snc4/39519_1531536366248_1169925114_31257809_5540548_n.jpg Cot.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs969.snc4/76276_1531536846260_1169925114_31257813_1111093_n.jpg


----------



## SIEGAL

MrsEngland said:


> Finally finished!
> 
> 
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs572.ash2/149434_1531535526227_1169925114_31257802_1911330_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs924.snc4/73763_1531535606229_1169925114_31257803_7999217_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs489.ash2/76263_1531535726232_1169925114_31257804_2622616_n.jpg Her toybox will go here when it arrives.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs563.ash2/148567_1531536086241_1169925114_31257807_7153014_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs244.snc4/39519_1531536366248_1169925114_31257809_5540548_n.jpg Cot.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs969.snc4/76276_1531536846260_1169925114_31257813_1111093_n.jpg

You picked a beautiful name for the baby!


----------



## MrsEngland

Thanks.


----------



## alynn6758

Beautiful nursery MrsEngland!!!! love the Princess wall, and the name over the crib!!!!


----------



## Lizzeh

Wow, there are lots of gorgeous nurseries in here! Wish we had room for one :mrgreen:
Our baby is going to have to make do with a snug little antique crib next to our bed. I'll probably decorate it with my bridal veil :blush:


----------



## memes12




----------



## memes12

This is where the rocking chair will go.

I am still trying to decide if im going to hang frames or one large frame over the changer and on the other wall left of the window.

The wall ledges over the crib look small but it's actually perfect size and larger in person.

The room is pretty small.


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo I can add mine now :) It's not finished yet. The blue wall is still way too bare, and I need to add a piece of fabric to the bottom of the curtains as I bought the wrong length :blush: as well as a few other bits and bobs but all of the hard work has been done:

https://i51.tinypic.com/fn44tz.jpg 
https://i56.tinypic.com/2dl0xht.jpg 
https://i52.tinypic.com/6qftht.jpg 
https://i54.tinypic.com/sdnr7r.jpg 
https://i51.tinypic.com/ojk9j.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/21cyofn.jpg 
https://i55.tinypic.com/vphw12.jpg 
https://i51.tinypic.com/1zeb6zk.jpg 
https://i51.tinypic.com/opqqft.jpg


----------



## TropicalFruit

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well we almost have ours completed. Just waiting on the Mattress and then we can get a lovely bedding set. A few pics to go on walls, a rug and a new roller blind and then it will be done totally!
> 
> LO will be in with us for the first few months in her moses basket, but it makes me so excited just walking into her nursery!

Beautiful, and such warm shades!


----------



## memes12

Very cute Shrimpy, I love what youve done so far!


----------



## hodbert

Love the colours Shrimpy, esp love the green shelves!


----------



## memes12

Ok, I think Im finished now. Just need the rocking chair and the changing table pad.


----------



## memes12

And two more...


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i love everyones nurserys! very jealous. i need to start working on mine, maybe i'll start painting in a month or two :)


----------



## Swanny

Love this thread! Still no idea what I'm going to do with our nursery though lol


----------



## mommy2be2011x

@ Memes12 you have a beautiful nursery!! WOW!! SUPER GORGEOUS!


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies finally put my nursery pics up, here is the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-show-off-your-nurseries-18.html#post8009948


----------



## SP1306

BUMP

Just like looking at everyones 
xxx


----------



## sairycake

I LOVE this thread! Can't wait to start ours after Xmas! :)


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

Anyone else got any nursery's to share? 

x


----------



## southerngal2

Our baby's nursery is still being built! Can't wait for it to be finished! Just hope it's done in time for baby's arrival!

Keep sharing! I love looking!


----------



## alynn6758

Still working on ours...once we get the Crib/mattress/changing table, and area rug, I'll post some pics...but prob won't be till after the new year...:( taking forever to get this room finished!!! but its gonna be good :)


----------



## Jolene

OK so after all this time my nursery is ready :cloud9: I have posted the pics here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/487276-nursery-finally-ready.html


----------



## XJessicaX

My nursery is huge, this pic is only showing the corner, the other side of the room is a war-zone with a bed for me with a cot-bed attached (Husband can sleep upstairs alone in our main bedroom for a while) the chest of draws and boxes and boxes of toys. There is also currently a guinea pig living in the room as I rescued one and don't want to introduce it to the others which live outside. I haven't even started decorating the walls yet...have got enormous wall stickers to put up.

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3178.jpg


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump x


----------



## KiansMummy

some gorgeous nurseries xx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

We still Need the cribs mattress rocking chair something to put all the clothes cause at the moment their inside the crib , Got the changing table umm need the swing and getting an area rug, curtains and wall decors soon! its taken us forever too :( i hate it :( but Hopefully it will be done by FEB just a lil before baby is here! i will share my pics then :)


----------



## Swanny

We haven't started yet but after debating on a colour or neutral we have just about decided on this from Next.
 



Attached Files:







Jack lily and Joe.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Babushka99

You could do neutral with a colour feature wall.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Bump.


----------



## BabyMama2010

Bump


----------



## Emmy1987

Oooh I love this thread!!

This is our cotbed

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17360/KC17360_l.jpg

We have these for the walls

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155650&stc=1&d=1294942707

We're still clearing the room out, looks like a bomb's gone off in it at the moment!

But we're going for a pink princess theme :)

Can't wait to put pics up of it when it's done! :cloud9:


----------



## Swanny

I've noticed that lots of these nurserys have cot bumpers which I was planning on using too but I just got a reply in another thread which says not to use them till after 12 months?!? 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Emmy1987 said:


> Oooh I love this thread!!
> 
> This is our cotbed
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17360/KC17360_l.jpg
> 
> We have these for the walls
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155650&stc=1&d=1294942707
> 
> We're still clearing the room out, looks like a bomb's gone off in it at the moment!
> 
> But we're going for a pink princess theme :)
> 
> Can't wait to put pics up of it when it's done! :cloud9:

Ooo I love your cot, where did you buy it?xxx


----------



## Mother of 4

We have the nursery all planned out but won't be making purchases 'til February. End of February/beginning of April we will start the painting. My 2 daughters share this room but are getting bunkbeds so we can put the baby in there also. 
This is the crib but it will be in a cinnamon color.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/Graco-Sarah4-in-1ConvertibleClassicCribEspressoforBrooklynn.jpg

This is the bedding we want to get but we may change the bedding but the color theme will still be the same (brighter pink and brown).
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/brooklynncribset-1.jpg

These are the bunkbeds we will be purchasing for my other 2 daughters to make room for the crib.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/bunkbedsforSkyeandKloey.jpg

We are painting the bedroom brighter pink on the top half of the wall and brown on the bottom half. Then I will be painting letters that spell out each girls name and hanging them above their beds with ribbon to match the room.


----------



## Swanny

We've gone for the mamas and papas millie and boris theme.

Haven't got any pics of our room yet but here are a few pieces that we have bought.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 10









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Emmy1987

Sassy_TTC said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I love this thread!!
> 
> This is our cotbed
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17360/KC17360_l.jpg
> 
> We have these for the walls
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155650&stc=1&d=1294942707
> 
> We're still clearing the room out, looks like a bomb's gone off in it at the moment!
> 
> But we're going for a pink princess theme :)
> 
> Can't wait to put pics up of it when it's done! :cloud9:
> 
> Ooo I love your cot, where did you buy it?xxxClick to expand...

It's from Kiddicare, it's so nice for the price!

As for your bumper question, bumpers are for use until baby can pull themselves up (about 6 months), after then, take it off! They can use them to climb out!
I'm getting a short one for the top just for decoration and putting Nugget at the feet to foot position.


----------



## cindersmcphee

Great thread love looking at rooms. Cant wait till after gender scan. I am going for girly pink and all white furniture if girl. Or really dark wood with blue bedding if boy.


----------



## BabyMama2010

I love this thread too......... 

So far our walls have been painted blue & we have bought all the bits from Mothercare's "My First Adventure" range but still lots to do! Cant wait to get it all done though!! 

x


----------



## Hope83

I love all the beautiful nurserys! We picked our color yesterday, its a very light green. I hope it'll turn out great. I can't wait to start painting and setting up the furniture. I am sooo excited :cloud9:


----------



## tanya

It's far too early for me to be buying stuff but oh well, pretty much got all the furniture and stuff now, I'll take a pic when we set it up which won't be for a while but I'm really excited lol. 
Obviously still team yellow so neutral nursery for me going for creamy-beige and green simple and neutral. Gonna leave the Walls White as they have only just been painted and going to put a nice border up.


----------



## mommyof3co

This little man will share a room with us because we will cosleep for at least a year, but we are having a corner of our room set up as his nursery to use for naps. This is what we have picked, we will start buying and putting it together soon

This crib
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6961731dt.jpg

This shelf will be above it holding all his cloth diapers
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/hensvik-shelf-unit-white__44100_PE139935_S4.jpg

And this bedding
https://images.nurserydepot.com/images/products/large/154225.jpg


----------



## Emmy1987

mommyof3co, I love that crib and the bedding! We're going to try to choose bedding tomorrow... eek!


----------



## JLFKJS

mommyof3co said:


> This little man will share a room with us because we will cosleep for at least a year, but we are having a corner of our room set up as his nursery to use for naps. This is what we have picked, we will start buying and putting it together soon
> 
> This crib
> https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6961731dt.jpg
> 
> This shelf will be above it holding all his cloth diapers
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/hensvik-shelf-unit-white__44100_PE139935_S4.jpg
> 
> And this bedding
> https://images.nurserydepot.com/images/products/large/154225.jpg



Where did you find that bedding?! I absolutely adore it


----------



## mommyof3co

^^^ It's from www.nurserydepot.com :)


----------



## JLFKJS

Oooh thank you!!


----------



## mummySS

love it mommyof3! :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks ladies! So the baby will be in our room but I want him to have his own space. I found this last night, but can have it made in any color and name...do you think it will look good with it? 

https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.210744971.jpg


----------



## LittlePeople

mommyof3co said:


> Thanks ladies! So the baby will be in our room but I want him to have his own space. I found this last night, but can have it made in any color and name...do you think it will look good with it?
> 
> https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.210744971.jpg

Oh my gosh! That looks AMAZING :flower:


----------



## JLFKJS

That is so adorable!


----------



## ~KACI~

MO3 love that!!!


----------



## kmumtobe

So jealous! LO won't have a nursery as we dont have room, just will have a crib next to our bed which i've been informed will be a handmedown from his family, gutted! :( roll on moving!


----------



## alynn6758

Ok, finally adding mine on here...here's the link to the pics of our baby girls nursery...:)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...381-babys-nursery-pics-finally-lots-pics.html


----------



## Sazaroo

Heres mine so far, still waiting to get her name put on the wall but the letters are being handmade so take forever 

[URL=https://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/?action=view&current=IMG_0869.jpg][IMG]https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/th_IMG_0869.jpg[/URL]
https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/th_IMG_0868.jpg
https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/th_IMG_0866.jpg
https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/th_IMG_0864.jpg
https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/th_IMG_0861.jpg
https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/th_IMG_0860.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## miss cakes

kmumtobe said:


> So jealous! LO won't have a nursery as we dont have room, just will have a crib next to our bed which i've been informed will be a handmedown from his family, gutted! :( roll on moving!

lol dont worry your not the only one i havent got room either its a cot by my bed tbh dont think the baby is gonna care so dont worry about it lol x


----------



## SP1306

Popping in fro 3rd tri.....Our nursery xxx
 



Attached Files:







002 - Copy (5).jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 15









003 - Copy (5).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 12









006 - Copy (3).jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 13









005 - Copy (4).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11









007 - Copy.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## XJessicaX

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3468.jpg https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3491.jpg https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3490.jpg


----------



## meowmeow

XJessicaX said:


> https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3468.jpg https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3491.jpg https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/IMG_3490.jpg

thats lovely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XJessicaX

Thank you :) Its not quite finished yet though, I want to get some really nice under-the-bed boxes to store more stuff in.


----------



## BabyMama2010

SP1306 - Lovely nursery! Where's your cot from? Is is a Mamas & Papas??

Jessica - So lovely & girly! 

Very nice ladies xx


----------



## SP1306

BabyMama2010 said:


> SP1306 - Lovely nursery! Where's your cot from? Is is a Mamas & Papas??
> 
> Jessica - So lovely & girly!
> 
> Very nice ladies xx

Hiya, Yep it is M&Ps- Murano- it was in the sale so not sure if they still have it!! 
Thanks xxx


----------



## BabyMama2010

I thought so. I was looking at that one too. Makes such a difference seeing it in a nursery rather than the shop! I may have to go with that one too! x


----------



## mafiamom

Figured I would post a piccies of my DD's nursery since i don't know what i am having yet this time around :)

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/wowbaby1/14Nursery1.jpg
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/wowbaby1/16Nursery3.jpg
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/wowbaby1/15Nursery2.jpg

seems like just yesterday i was decorating that room, not 5 whole years ago!!


----------



## BabyMama2010

Bump! 

My nursery is nearly there so will get pics up soon!!!!! x


----------



## Newt

lovely thread, enjoyed reading it :D


----------



## BabyMama2010

Yay!! Our chest of drawers arrived yesterday which was our last piece of furniture needed so I spent last night arranging bub's clothes & bits & bobs What fun! 

All we need now is the for the curtains & shelves to be put up & possibly a rug. I'll get photos up once its all done!

Anyone else make the cot up just for show even though bubs wont actually be in it for a few months?!? My mum thinks I'm crazy but I want it to all look "finished"!! 

Ah well maybe I'm a wee bit bonkers!! lol


----------



## magicbubble

i cant wait till my scan in april when i will be over 20 weeks and can start all this :) just seems a bit early for now :lol:


----------



## Blue12

I love this thread - so many different great ideas!!!

Thanks!

Hopefully after my gender scan I can get started on my very first nursery!


----------



## bump0911

Once the husbands games console and dvds have been moved out this is what we will be left to work with.
 



Attached Files:







Entertainment Room.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FirstBubba

bump :)


----------



## pollywolly123

This is our nursery. We decied to stay team yellow so we've went neutral.
Once LO is here we will add some blue or pink xxx

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab147/podka123/DSC02642.jpg

I absolutely LOVE it!!!
Still need cot and few pieces but nearly there .... and i'm only 23 weeks lol x


----------



## Kmx

Just wondering how you ladies got on if you were renting a house/flat? was the landlord ok with decorating and painting the nursary as i plan to move into rented accommodation in a few months.


----------



## fieldmouse

Jessa said:


> I'm having triplets, so our nursery is going to have three cribs in it eventually.
> 
> Hubby put two of the three cribs together. We think we're going to put the third crib in our bedroom, but don't want to do that quite yet. We're going to leave it in the box and put it in the basement for now. Won't take hubby long to put it together when we need it.....he's already done two! :haha:
> 
> I haven't got any crib sheets yet, so it's just the mattress and mattress cover on it right now. I did buy cute crib skirts on eBay for $8 though! I love that they match each other, plus they match the colours that we're using.
> 
> We had painted the walls yellow a couple years ago in preparation for the first baby that we lost, so that part was already done. We had the carpets cleaned yesterday afternoon in the house so that things would be fresh and disinfected for when the babies arrive (plus, we had to get rid of any leftover residue from our cat that we had to put down a couple months ago because it started pooping everywhere!).
> 
> In our house, the nursery is right next to the master bedroom so it works out perfectly.
> 
> So, here's before shots with the room empty:
> 
> I bought the pictures on the wall in the two pictures below at Beall's Outlet stores in Florida a year or two ago when I was visiting my grandparents. I absolutely love them!
> 
> The little rocking chair was hubby's from when he was a kid. His Mom was going to get rid of it a couple years ago because it was broken in a couple places. I took it and gave it to my Dad who's awesome with woodworking and he made it as good as new and refinished it. It's perfect now!
> 
> The empty space along the wall between the crib and the door will fit the third crib perfectly when we set it up.

I love your nursery, what amazing huge windows! We're having a yellow nursery too - think it's such a happy colour. Your pictures are great too, so bright and bold, I'd like something similar. And I want your rug!! He he.


----------



## BabyMama2010

Bump!

Keep em coming ladies!! 

I'll try & post some pics of mine again - I keep changing it around! lol x


----------



## FirstBubba

Kmx said:


> Just wondering how you ladies got on if you were renting a house/flat? was the landlord ok with decorating and painting the nursary as i plan to move into rented accommodation in a few months.

i rent a house with my OH, we cant afford to buy somewhere yet. my landlord is ok with us decorating etc to a certain extent. we can paint, wallpaper and put stuff on the walls but we cant re-carpet or knock walls down or anything. also, when we eventually leave we have to paint eveything back to magnolia so its neutral for the next people who live here and fill in any holes etc.


----------



## sunshine2010

FirstBubba said:


> Kmx said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies got on if you were renting a house/flat? was the landlord ok with decorating and painting the nursary as i plan to move into rented accommodation in a few months.
> 
> i rent a house with my OH, we cant afford to buy somewhere yet. my landlord is ok with us decorating etc to a certain extent. we can paint, wallpaper and put stuff on the walls but we cant re-carpet or knock walls down or anything. also, when we eventually leave we have to paint eveything back to magnolia so its neutral for the next people who live here and fill in any holes etc.Click to expand...

We also rent, we have a bungalow and the landlord is happy for us to do any decorating of the walls, as long as it goes back to magnolia when we move out. But we can't change the carpet without permission - luckily its beige anyway!


----------



## mummySS

pollywolly123 said:


> This is our nursery. We decied to stay team yellow so we've went neutral.
> Once LO is here we will add some blue or pink xxx
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab147/podka123/DSC02642.jpg
> 
> I absolutely LOVE it!!!
> Still need cot and few pieces but nearly there .... and i'm only 23 weeks lol x

Ooh this is beautiful! I'm nowhere near starting mine yet, but I am going for neutral colours too. I love the brightness of it! Think it'll be really peaceful for LO. :)


----------



## Sxybabe3

I better get started! but just done my bedroom! next is the bubbas! its nice to get ideas of u guys!


----------



## VieraSky

Here are a couple pictures of our nursery. It's still a work in progress, but I'm happy with how it's looking so far.

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m490/VieraSkyPirate/Baby/nursery001.jpg

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m490/VieraSkyPirate/Baby/nursery002.jpg

https://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m490/VieraSkyPirate/Baby/nursery007.jpg


----------



## amipregnant

bump


----------



## sma1588

its not done yet we still need to have her crib sheets and bumpers made so when i have those done and everything is ready for her i will post again. i know the clothes make it look very cludderd but we have to share a room so i need to move some around.... the sheets and bumpers will be the bright colors to matcher her name letters and bins .....im trying to keep it all bright and kinda going with the surfer hawaiian theme
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110817_173406.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20110817_173326.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------

